# Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin September



> *Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013 ​*Lange genug hat es gedauert, bis nun endlich am 16.08. per Mail die Einladung zum ersten Verbandsausschuss des (VDSF)DAFV am 14.09. 2013 mit der Tagesordnung rausging.
> 
> *Gültige Einladung?*
> Die Satzung verlangt, dass dies mit einer Frist von 4 Wochen* schriftlich *zu geschehen hat - gilt eine Mail als schriftlich??
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch der TOP 9 verspricht interessant zu werden:
> Da soll es um die "Situation der GmbH hinsichtlich finanzieller Konsequenzen für den DAFV" gehen..
> 
> Wenn da "finanzielle Konsequenzen für den DAFV" drohen, scheint es doch richtig gewesen zu sein, dass wir damals das Thema aufgebracht haben.



...und wenn sich jetzt nachträglich herausstellt, dass es schon damals Anlass zu Bedenken gegeben hat, dann sollte sich mal jemand den § 164 des StGB in aller Ruhe durchlesen und darüber nachdenken, ob eine Strafanzeige wegen angeblicher Übler Nachrede wider besseren Wissens  nicht genau diesen Straftatsbestand erfüllt.:m


----------



## Sharpo (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Emails gellten als eine schriftliche Einladung....genauso wie ein Fax.

Auch die 4 Wochenfrist "muss" nicht eingehalten werden.
Problematisch wird es nur, wenn Beschlüsse gefasst werden, diese wären dann ungülltig falls sich jemand beschwert.  

Zu Top 17

Beide Geschäftsstellen werden / können nicht das aktuelle Tagesgeschäft übernehmen.
Da wird man sich schon auf eine Geschäftsstelle einigen müssen. Die andere wird wohl eher langfristige Projekte übernehmen oder das Organisieren von Wettangeln ..sorry Hegefischen etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Problematisch wird es nur, wenn Beschlüsse gefasst werden, diese wären dann ungülltig falls sich jemand beschwert.



Hatte ich ja so ausgeführt.
Die Frage ist für mich da einfach, ob das so gewollt ist (keine Beschlussfassungen möglich) oder ob das ein handwerklicher Fehler ist.


----------



## Sharpo (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...und wenn sich jetzt nachträglich herausstellt, dass es schon damals Anlass zu Bedenken gegeben hat, dann sollte sich mal jemand den § 164 des StGB in aller Ruhe durchlesen und darüber nachdenken, ob eine Strafanzeige wegen angeblicher Übler Nachrede wider besseren Wissens  nicht genau diesen Straftatsbestand erfüllt.:m



Wie wäre es mit einer Gegenanzeige?


----------



## Sharpo (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja so ausgeführt.
> Die Frage ist für mich da einfach, ob das so gewollt ist (keine Beschlussfassungen möglich) oder ob das ein handwerklicher Fehler ist.




War auch kein Einspruch von mir...   |supergri...nur..gehn tut alles.  

Aber was erwartet man von den Kollegen aus Fisch u. Naturschutz wenn diese nicht mal die Fusion DAV/ VDSF demokratisch und korrekt vollziehen können?

Ich bin gespannt wie die Vorstände der LV reagieren.
Normalerweise dürften die an diesen Tag nicht über Top 1 hinauskommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

TOP 1 ist Begrüßung, interessanter wird wohl TOP 2:
Genehmigung der Tagesordnung..........................................


----------



## Honeyball (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Gegenanzeige?


Warum sollte ich mich auf so einem Niveau bewegen?
Nur für eine persönliche Genugtuung?

Anders wäre es, wenn sich daraus ein Schadenersatzanspruch ableiten ließe und eine entsprechende Klage Aussicht auf Erfolg hätte. Dann käme vielleicht eine Sonderspende an die DGzRS zusammen:m

Ist aber hier und jetzt eigentlich OffTopic.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ist aber hier und jetzt eigentlich OffTopic.


Eben - die haben mit dem anderen Kram schon genug Sch... am Hacken, mit der sie die Angler schützermäßig malträtieren werden................


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Das
http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2292
scheint Frau Dr. jedenfalls wichtiger zu sein, als für die organisierten Angelfischer ne vernünftige Verbandsausschusssitzung zu organisieren..

So ein kleiner Heimat- und Geschichtsverein quält halt weder Tiere noch macht er sonst Ärger und will auch noch wissen, wie Frau Dr. mal konkret zu handeln gedenkt...
Für alles und jeden hat sie Zeit - nur scheinbar nicht für den DAFV........


----------



## Jose (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja so ausgeführt.
> Die Frage ist für mich da einfach, ob das so gewollt ist (keine Beschlussfassungen möglich) oder ob das ein handwerklicher Fehler ist.




du fragst - die antwort ist doch schon in der benennung: ausschuss!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

pöööse - könnte von mir sein ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Ich bekomme immer mehr das Gefühl, dass wir von unterschiedlichen Begriffen reden. "Die da" reden von der Einheit der Angler und wir reden von der Einheit der Angler. Wir meinen mit Einheit die Vereinigung der Angler in Deutschland. Und "die da"?

Denn: Einheit ist ja auch ein militärischer Begriff- ein Truppenteil in einem Verband. Und da gilt dann ja die Befehlsgewalt (Befehl und Gehorsam), also ober sticht unter. Abnicken von dem was von oben kommt. Anders kann man das doch nicht mehr erklären. Also haben wir nur ein Verständnisproblem?

Mit normalem Menschenverstand ist das alles auf jeden Fall nicht mehr zu erklären. Allerdings habe ich ja in den letzten Jahren manche der dort jetzt handelnden Personen aus einem LV kennengelernt- und da wundert mich eigentlich nichts mehr!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mit normalem Menschenverstand ist das alles auf jeden Fall nicht mehr zu erklären.


Scheint da ja auch eher Mangelware zu sein im (VDSF)DAFV, nachdem was die (sich) bis jetzt "geleistet" haben...

Schade nur, dass wieder am Ende die Angler drunter leiden werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Mehrere Landesverbände müssen inzwischen sowohl schon Briefe wie Mails ans Präsidium bzw. die Präsidentin verschickt haben, in denen sie genaue(re) Informationen gerade zu finanziellen Dingen und ausgegebenen Geldern in 2013, wie auch Fragen zu Veranstaltungen ab 2014, sowie eine Verlängerung der Dauer der Sitzung des Verbandsausschusses angemahnt haben.


----------



## Hezaru (24. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

@    Thomas9904 Beitrag 1
Was willst du  denn, läuft doch perfekt.
Auf so einen BV kann ich verzichten,und je mehr austreten, umso teurer wirds für die Übrigen.
Wenn nichts mehr zu fressen da ist verlassen die Ratten das sinkende Schiff|supergri
Was solls, schlimmer kann es ja kaum noch werden, oder?#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Was solls, schlimmer kann es ja kaum noch werden, oder?#c


Doch, es kann noch (viel) schlimmer werden als viele denken....

Je nachdem, wer sich durchsetzt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=269606


----------



## Brotfisch (26. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Nun ja, viele TOPs und wenig Infos, das kann schon mal vorkommen. Natürlich sollten wenigstens die Mitglieder des Verbandsausschusses vollumfänglich (und auch rechtzeitig) informiert werden. Und diese Informationen sollten in der Regel auch publiziert werden. 
Der neue Verbandsausschuss steht vor einer gewaltigen Menge an Aufgaben. Nicht immer wird alles auf Anhieb organisierbar sein. Auch kann ich noch keine wirkliche Prioritätensetzungen erkennen, aber vielleicht möchte die die Präsidentin vom Verbandsausschuss abfordern. Wäre ja nicht der schlechteste Ansatz. 
Jetzt, da die TOPs bekannt sind, sollten wir sie hier auch im Sinne einer Entscheidungshilfe aufbereiten, auch wenn die (Tisch-) Vorlagen hier noch nicht bekannt sind. Es darf ja getrost davon ausgegangen werden, dass VA-Delegierte hier mitlesen. 
Im Mittelpunkt muss mE stehen, dass ein öffentlicher Kassensturz gemacht wird. Die Gremien müssen festlegen und veröffentlichen, welchen haushalterischen Fehlentwicklungen der letzten Jahre mit welchen Mitteln für die Zukunft begegnet werden soll. Es müssen Bemühungen ersichtlich werden, Beitragserhöhungen zu vermeiden oder so gering wie möglich zu halten. Und: Der Verband muss sich von unnötigem Ballast befreien. Es ist zu hinterfragen, welche Einrichtungen und Organisationen der DAFV (mit-) finanziert. Und gleiches gilt natürlich auch für die Einnahmen. Dem Transparenzgebot entspräche es auch, die Einnahmen der Spitzenfunktionäre, also aller Mitglieder des Präsidiums, (a) aus Verbandstätigkeit (b) aus Tätigkeiten für andere Organisationen und (c) sonstige offenzulegen, damit man sich ein Bild über den Grad ihrer Unabhängigkeit machen kann. Es ist auch nicht zu viel verlangt, die Einnahmen von Funktionären, Trainern und Betreuern im Sportbereich aus dem DAFV zu offenbaren. Was andernorts bereits für gewählte Abgeordnete verbindlich gilt, kann für Amtsträger im DAFV nur billig sein. Und schließlich sollte man sich auch einmal sehr sorgfältig der Thematik "Spesen und Reisekosten" annehmen. Diese sollten referats- bzw. amtsbezogen ausgewiesen werden und es sollte klare, veröffentlichte Regeln der Zuordnung geben. Wem das nun wieder zu kleinteilig ist (ist es), der sollte wenigstens den Veranstaltungskatalog in den Bereichen Fischen und im Sportbereich zur Hand nehmen und fragen, ob die vorgesehene Anzahl von Gemeinschafts- und Wettkampfveranstaltungen wirklich aufrecht erhalten werden muss, um die Ziele des Verbandes zu verfolgen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (26. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> die Ziele des Verbandes zu verfolgen.



Was sind denn eigtl. die Ziele des Verbandes?

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Du träumst immer noch rum, Namensvetter - ;-)))

Transparenz?
Mitnahme?
Mitsprache?
Einbindung der LV als Mitglieder?

Fehlanzeige..

Selbst ihre Vizes sind inzwischen sauer (wenn man Hilfe anbietet bei der Organisation, hört man nur, sie sei Präsidentin der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald und wisse schon, was sie tue...).

Auch die Vizes werden nicht eingebunden oder informiert..

Auch das neue Logo wurde wohl nach Streit darüber innerhalb des Präsidiums wohl nach Angaben Involvierter mehr oder weniger von oben  durchgedrückt..

Bis jetzt stellt sich der (VDSF)DAFV wie folgt dar:
Keine soliden Finanzen
Keine Inhalte
Keine zielführende Arbeit im Präsidium
Kein Vertrauen untereinander im Präsidium
Keine Information oder Mitnahme der LV

Wird sicher ne interessante Sitzung werden - wird informieren euch...


----------



## Knispel (26. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du träumst immer noch rum, Namensvetter - ;-)))
> 
> 
> Selbst ihre Vizes sind inzwischen sauer (wenn man Hilfe anbietet bei der Organisation, hört man nur, sie sei Präsidentin der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald und wisse schon, was sie tue...).
> ...


 
Seit wann das denn, ich dachte immer sie ist dort "nur" eine von 3 Beisitzern ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Vorsitzende in SH, Vize im Bund bei den Waldlern..


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du träumst immer noch rum, Namensvetter - ;-)))
> 
> Transparenz?
> Mitnahme?
> ...



Das wird ja immer doller.  
Waldpräsi ist die auch noch?
Auf deren Homepage...nur Beisitzer.  

Bei soviel Ehrenämtern frage ich mich..wie kann da ein Politiker politische Arbeit verrichten?
Geschweige denn das Ehrenamt bzw. die vielen Ehrenämter korrekt ausführen?
Unsereins bekommt oftmals ja nicht mal Job und 1 Ehrenamt unter einem Hut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Präsi im Land (SH), im Vorstand im Bund..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

*Leute, es wird immer irrer.........................*

Ich wollte eigentlich heute was zu den nun noch neu eingegangenen Fragen und Wünschen zur Änderung der Tagesordnung schreiben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270460

Ich muss mich gerade aber richtig zusammen reissen, um mich nicht selber verwarnen zu müssen und lass das lieber....

Denn nun kamen diverse Mails von der Geschäftsstelle in Berlin.

*Nein, nicht die angeforderten Unterlagen,* damit sich die Landesverbandspräsidenten vor dem Verbandsausschuss ein Bild machen können..

*Kein Wort zu den Finanzen* 2012, 2013, der Übergabebilanz des DAV, Haushaltsplan oder sonst was in der Richtung...

*Kein Wort zu den Inhalten,* zu den Richtlinien, was der Verband eigentlich wie erreichen will....

*TROTZ MEHRERER NACHFRAGEN MEHRERER LANDESVERBÄNDE!!!!*

Statt dessen kam dann eine Mail mit Zip.-Datei von der Berliner Geschäftsstelle...

Inhalt:
Das von einem Grafiker bearbeitete neue Logo, das ohne jede Absprache mit den LV durchgedrückt wurde!!!

*Hallo Frau Dr., hallo Präsidium, hallo Geschäftsführer:​*Ist es wirklich das, was für wichtig erachtet wird??????
Ist es wirklich das, was  der Verband als erstes braucht?
Habt ihr keine anderen Sorgen?
Meint ihr, das ist das, was Angler (die das Ganze bezahlen!!) von euch erwarten?


*GEHTS NOCH????????*​

Und dann noch der Hinweis auf das Schreiben eines LV-Geschäftsführers (einer der Steigbügelhalter der (Kon)Fusion aus NRW), dass das Thema Tagesordnungspunkt 8, "Vorbereitung einer Resolution zur Kleinen Wasserkraft", behandelt werden soll.... .

Keine Finanzen, keine Unterlagen zu Finanzen, keine Inhalte, keine Unterlagen zu Inhalten - da kommt dieser Geschäftsführer (im Verbandsauschuss haben eigentlich eh nur die LV-Präsis was zu suchen, davon ab..) und knallt dann Frau Dr.`s Lieblingsthema (neben Kormoran natürlich) da rein.....

Dass man gar nicht erst über Inhalte und Finanzen reden muss?

Weil man ja schon neues Logo und kleine Wasserkraft bereden kann???


*Liebe Landesverbandspräsidenten:*​Wenn ihr euch diese dreiste Unverschämtheit vom Bundesverbandspräsidium gefallen lasst, dass relevante Themen wie Finanzen und Inhalte eigentlich nicht diskutiert werden können, da ihr da vorher kein Material bekommt dazu trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung, dann solltet ihr schnellstens euer Amt aufgeben.

*Dann seid ihr weder fähig noch würdig, so ein Amt zu bekleiden!*​​
Und jetzt genug für heute, sonst geht mein Blutdruck durch die Decke...............................

Sorry................................................


----------



## Sharpo (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Ich muss Lachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

vergeht mir grade echt.......


----------



## Sharpo (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Nö, ich finde den Mist langsam lustig.

Ich frage mich woher die DAFV Leute kommen.
Bestimmt nicht von dieser Welt.


----------



## Franky (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Sorry fürs Offtopic..... Das kann man nur mit einem Witz vergleichen....
Um die Sicherheit von Fußgängern zu erhöhen, soll eine Ampel in der Stadt gebaut werden. Nach wochenlangen Verhandlungen und ständigen Nachfragen kam vom Planungsausschuss eine Zwischenstandsmeldung: man habe sich nach langen Diskussionen und Kompromissen aller Seiten auf die Farben geeinigt...

@ Tom:
Ich habe fast den Eindruck, die machen das extra nur um Dich zu ärgern...


----------



## gründler (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXqakYAiwsw

Nein ich will net das da jemand die Hütte sprengt,weil die Hütte wird von ganz allein wie im Video enden.

#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Damit diese Ungeheuerlichkeit auch gleich wieder auf dieser Seite oben steht:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Leute, es wird immer irrer.........................*
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich heute was zu den nun noch neu eingegangenen Fragen und Wünschen zur Änderung der Tagesordnung schreiben.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270460
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Nun an die LV- Präsidenten zu appelieren hier einzuschreiten ...klingt für mich eher nach einem Witz.

Die Idxxxxx haben den ganzen Mist doch verursacht.
Jeder LV- Präsidenten bekommt das, was er verdient hat.


----------



## pro-release (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Aha, sie sollen den kompletten Emailverkehr einstellen bis die Finanzen geregelt sind?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



pro-release schrieb:


> Aha, sie sollen den kompletten Emailverkehr einstellen bis die Finanzen geregelt sind?


Statt so unwichtigen Scheixx rauszuschicken sollen sie die von den LV angeforderten Unterlagen und Daten endlich schicken!!

Aber man kann sich ja alles schönreden wollen......


----------



## Sharpo (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Die sollen nicht den Email- Verkehr einstellen sondern die richtigen Prioritäten setzen.

Ohne z.B. eine Klärung der Finanzen etc. brauch man nicht gegen Wasserkraft vorgehen.
Wie auch ohne Geld?

Man muss doch erstmal seinen Verband zum Laufen bekommen.


----------



## pro-release (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Natürlich ist die Finanzregelung eines der wichtigsten Themen. 

Aber erst mit einem neuen Logo kann der Verband doch nach außen treten. Ein Wappen bzw. Logo wird doch auf allem angebracht was den Dachverband betrifft wie zb. Stempel, Briefbögen usw.. Außerdem benötigen die Landesverbände dieses Logo weil sie sicher ebenfalls neue Briefbögen drucken müssen. Den VDSF bzw. DAV gibts eben nicht mehr. Was verwundert ist das es solange gedauert hat bis ein neues Logo vorgestellt wurde. Aber wie heißt es doch so schön: Viele Köche verderben den Brei. Und das wird hier genauso gewesen sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



> Aber wie heißt es doch so schön: Viele Köche verderben den Brei.



Das liegt (sag ich als gelernter Küchenmeister) zuerst mal an der (Küchen)Chefin und deren Vizes, wenn die nicht in die Puschen kommen..

Und den XXXXXXX, die diese Truppe gewählt haben und sich immer noch alles gefallen lassen - auch dass sie Logos geschickt kriegen, wenn sie nach Unterlagen zu Finanzen und Inhalten fragen..

Trümmertruppe, unfähige..................


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



pro-release schrieb:


> Aber erst mit einem neuen Logo kann der Verband doch nach außen treten.



So ein Quatsch. Da weiß ich gar nicht, bei was ich anfangen soll, diesen eine Behauptung zu widerlegen.

Nicht Logos kommunizieren Inhalte, sondern Menschen. Ein Logi ist schon per Definition lediglich ein "Zeichen".

OT: Wie passt eigtl dein Nickname mit den (soweit bisher überhaupt bekannt gewordenen) Ansichten des DAFV zu C&R zusammen?

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## pro-release (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

In der Hinsicht scheint der DAFV ja etwas loyaler geworden zu sein, lt. Interview von der Präsidentin. 

Ich sehe es schon sehr zweifelhaft an mit dem Vorsatz angeln zu gehen jeden gefangenen Fisch wieder zurücksetzen zu wollen. Meine Intension ist Fische auch wieder zurücksetzen zu dürfen wenn ich sie aus vielerlei Gründen nicht verwerten kann.

Aber das ist hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



pro-release schrieb:


> Aber das ist hier nicht das Thema.


eben!
Über den Blödsinn aus den Interviews könnt ihr hier diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260549





PS:
Um bei dieser Trümmer- und Dilettantentruppe (VDSF)DAFV und den XXXXXXX, die sie gewählt haben und immer noch stützen, immer noch irgendwo was Gutes finden zu wollen, muss man inzwischen nach all dem nachgewiesenen Dilettantismus und Nichtstun entweder weit neben der Realität stehen oder irgendwas rauchen, wovon ich dann auch gerne was hätte.....................


----------



## pro-release (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Von dem Zeug zu rauchen würde dir sicher auch gut tun... Du würdest alles entspannter sehen, wärst nicht mehr so verkrampft und dein Horizont wär nicht mehr so beschränkt. Hab ich mir sagen lassen... Ich brauch das nicht, ich bin auch so entspannt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Damit diese Ungeheuerlichkeit auch gleich wieder auf dieser Seite oben steht:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Leute, es wird immer irrer.........................*
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich heute was zu den nun noch neu eingegangenen Fragen und Wünschen zur Änderung der Tagesordnung schreiben.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270460
> ...


----------



## Norbi (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



pro-release schrieb:


> Von dem Zeug zu rauchen würde dir sicher auch gut tun... Du würdest alles entspannter sehen, wärst nicht mehr so verkrampft und dein Horizont wär nicht mehr so beschränkt. Hab ich mir sagen lassen... Ich brauch das nicht, ich bin auch so entspannt...



Na mal sehen ob das ne Abmahnung gibt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Ne, Argumente:

Wie ists denn bei Frau Dr. und ihrem Präsidium?

Bei denen auf Vorschlag eines "kompetenten" Landesverbandes eine komplett untaugliche Präsidentin gewählt wurde - wohl weil sich weder in der Politik noch im DAV (sie ist ja Ehrenmitglied im VDSF, LV-SH) kompetente(re?) Leute fanden, welche sich das antun wollten???

Nun hat man eine Präsidentin, die weder angelt, noch von Anglern oder Angeln auch nur ansatzweise Ahnung hat.

Die Fragen von ihren LV (den Mitgliedern) nicht beantwortet, die im Präsidium die weitere Spaltung nicht verhindert, die weder zu Kassenlage noch zu Inhalten etwas zu sagen hat, die ihre laut Präsidiumssitzung zugeteilte Arbeit nicht macht (Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, siehe Seite des DAFV z. B., keine Veröffentlichungen zu anglerischen Problemen, keinerlei Kontakte und Nachfragen bei der Politik bez. Bundestagswahl etc.).

Die auch organisatorisch nix auf die Reihe bringt (welche (wenn überhaupt) Geschäfts/Finanzordnung zählt, welche Geschäftsstelle macht was, auf welcher Grundlage wurde in den Geschäftsstellen 2013 Geld ausgegeben etc.)...

Komplett untauglich, und die LV´s lassen sich das bis jetzt noch gefallen - bin mal gespannt auf die Verbandsausschusssitzung, ob sich da wenigstens die wehren werden, welche um Infos nachgefragt haben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270460


----------



## Norbi (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

@Thomas,mich würde es mal intressieren wie es von der Rechtlichen Seite aussieht.....wann kommen die ersten Klagen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Wegen was?
Weil die LV-Delegierten so xxxx waren, diese Fusion und dieses Präsidium  zu wählen?

Weil die in den LV sich das alles bis jetzt immer noch so gefallen lassen, was sie gewählt haben?

Das ist ja nicht strafbar, sowenig wie z. B. auch Dummheit...

Und sowenig wie als Delegierter so fahrlässig, aber freiwillig!, die Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer einem solchen unfähigen Bundesverband hinterher zu schmeissen..

Wie Frau Dr. so schön schrieb:
"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" ist doch alles bestens und paletti..

Und in der Satzung steht ja auch nicht, dass Teilnehmer von Verbandsausschuss oder Mitgliederversammlung Material zur Information vorher kriegen müssen - nur, dass rechtzeitig geladen werden muss und eine Tagesordnung vorliegen...

Auch so eine Satzung mit so wenig Kontroll- und Einwirkungsmöglichkeiten haben diese Helden, die Delegierten der LV, ja so gewollt und gewählt...

Und das obwohl aus Anglerkreisen (nicht Anglerboard!!) schon lange (2011) eine zwar immer noch nicht gute, aber deutlich bessere Satzung vorlag, welche die gröbsten Schnitzer der jetzt existierenden eliminiert hätte...
http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2011-11/gegenuberstellung-der-beiden-satzungsentwurfe/


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

In der Tat bietet die "neue" Satzung keine Anhaltspunkte für mehr innerverbandliche Demokratie. Auch das gehört zu den fatalen handwerklichen Mängeln des Fusionsprozesses.
Und doch hätte nichts den Vorstand gehindert, mehr Demokratie zu wagen (wenn ich da mal klauen darf). Nichts hätte gehindert, sämtliche Sitzungsunterlagen nicht nur an alle LV zu verschicken, sondern auch im Internet zugänglich zu machen. Das wäre ein deutliches Zeichen gewesen. Diese Chance wurde vertan.
Es handelt sich schließlich nicht um business as usual. Die jetzt anstehenden Entscheidungen sind vielfach richtungsweisend. Die Vertreter der Landesverbände müssen sich ein inhaltliches Mandat durch ihre jeweilige Basis beschaffen können. Diese Möglichkeit ist ihnen verwehrt worden. So können sie die Beschlüsse, wenn sie denn gefällt werden, mit nach Hause nehmen und sich eventuell dafür von den eigenen Leuten "verprügeln" lassen. Die bekannte Methode des Präsidiums, das Legitimationsrisiko von sich weg zu schieben und auf die Landesverbände zu drücken. Man fragt sich, ob die Pünktchenpartei auch so funktioniert. 
Nein, das ist kein gelungener Start. Der Verbandsausschuss wird zur Quasselbude der Selbstdarsteller degradiert. Dann kann man vorausahnen, dass auch die JHV in Zukunft ohne jedwede Diskussionen "auskommt", wie schon in der Vergangenheit. Es gibt ja auch nichts wirklich Wichtiges, über das entschieden werden muss. Außer der Grundausrichtung - vielleicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Da geht's weiter mit den nächsten Fragen von LV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102


----------



## GandRalf (6. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Da ist das Ding!

DAV Wappen spiegelverkehrt mit den Wellen des VDSF unterlegt...

Darf ja leider nicht direkt verlinken...|rolleyes


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Dass so ein einfallsloses Logo schnell geht, dürfte einleuchten. 

Toll aufgegriffen ist die "altfadrische" Form des Wappens - mit der vermutlich auch die Idee dahinter ausgedrückt werden soll: Nichts Neues, nichts Modernes, nichts Innovatives.

Ein modernes Corporate Design sieht anders aus ...

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Ach geht doch, gibt schlimmeres.

Von Spiexxern kann man nichts Innovatives erwarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Bei den Meeresfischertagen des VDSF auf Fehmarn letztes Wochenende waren ja viele Funktionäre anwesend, sowohl aus den Landesverbänden wie aus dem Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV....

Und natürlich wurde da viel geredet, auch über die "Arbeit" des (VDSF)DAFV-Präsidiums und den bis jetzt absehbaren Führungsstil und die jetzt am Samstag anstehende Verbandsausschusssitzung...

Von immer mehr Funktionären aus den LV wird zumindest in solchen Gesprächen wohl die Eignung von Frau Dr. immer mehr angezweifelt.......

Nicht, dass man nicht vor der (Kon)Fusion nicht über alles informiert war, die ganzen Fragen waren ja öffentlich auch von Verbandsseite (LSFV-NDS).

Ob das nun seeeeeehr laaaaangsaaaame Einsicht ist bei den Abnickerverbänden und Abnickerdelegierten ist??

Oder nur der Versuch, weiteren Schaden kleinzuhalten??

Ob da Konsequenzen gezogen oder angestrebt werden??

Oder ob es wie beim allgemeinen Abnicken (ausgenommen eben LSFV-NDS) nun auch weiter heißen wird, "Augen zu und durch", das wird sich zeigen...

Nach dem 14.09. werden wir mehr wissen ...


----------



## Franky (11. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Eben... Wenn die es nicht schaffen, ihren Achtersteven in die Luft zu kriegen, gibt es m. E. eine neue Deutungsweise für DAFV:
Das Angeln Fast Vernichtet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Oder wars doch eher diese Deutung:
*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

So, nun sollte die Sitzung losgehen.........


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Noch keine geheimen Insider Informationen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Bin unterwegs - wird dauern wohl diesmal..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Erste, komplett unbestätigte Gerüchte aus der Versammlung:
Tagesordnung wurde nur verlesen, nicht genehmigt/abgestimmt..

Vize Bauersfeld (Finanzen) war nicht anwesend (krank).

Es lagen von ihm oder der Präsidentin oder dem Präsidium auch keinerlei Dokumente vor zu Finanzen/Haushaltsplanerweiterung 2013.

Es lag kein Haushalt 2014 vor.

Es lagen keine inhaltlichen Richtlinien vor.

Es gab für die LV-Präsidenten nicht ein Stück Papier, nicht ein Dokument..

Auf Antrag wurde wohl über internationale Wettangeln abgestimmt, dies wurde mehrheitlich befürwortet, obwohl Vize Pieper wohl am Anfang noch sagte, das würde es mit ihm nicht geben...
Damit müssen dann ja auch die nationalen Wettangelqualis stattfinden - wie das dann mit Naturschutzstatus aussieht - und vor allem wer die dann bezahlen soll, bleibt angesichts nicht vorgelegter Zahlen weiter unklar..

Das Logo wäre vom Präsidium so beschlossen und nicht diskutabel..

Kurz nach 18 Uhr wars dann vorbei...


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Pro Wettangeln? Wow.
Wie will man dieses Spassangeln in Deutschland rechtfertigen?
Fische als Sportobjekt...

:g

Das mit den Finanzen ist natürlich wieder mal der Hammer..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



> Tagesordnung wurde nur verlesen, nicht genehmigt/abgestimmt..


Sollte das stimmen, wäre eh jeder Beschluss nichtig, sobald nur einer den anfechten würde, auch der Pro-Wettangeln..


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Pro Wettangeln? Wow.
> Wie will man dieses Spassangeln in Deutschland rechtfertigen?
> Fische als Sportobjekt...



Also bitte!

In der heutigen Zeit kann sich Deutschland als  - größter Zahler der 
EU und damit wichtigstes Mitglied - doch nicht vor seiner Pflicht drücken, an europaweit stattfindenden Wettkämpfen teilzunehmen!
:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

PS:
Und über das Anglerboard wäre schlecht gesprochen worden - ;-)))))


----------



## Fr33 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

@ Thomas...

kann mir nicht erklären warum?  Zittern die wieder..... ^^


----------



## Chris85m (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

und sowas vertritt unsere interessen? ohoh


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also bitte!
> 
> In der heutigen Zeit kann sich Deutschland als  - größter Zahler der
> EU und damit wichtigstes Mitglied - doch nicht vor seiner Pflicht drücken, an europaweit stattfindenden Wettkämpfen teilzunehmen!
> :g



Das ist doch Heuchlerisch. (I weiss wie Du es meinst..Satire ist angekommen)

Einerseits Spassangeln ablehnen und dann im Ausland Wettfischen fördern.
Oder müssen nun deutsche Angler dort die Hege übernehmen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Wenn es so stimmen sollte, dass weder zu den Finanzen 2013, noch zu 2014, noch zu den versprochenen angelpolitischen Richtlinien auch nur ein Fetzen Papier vorgelegt wurde, finde ich das wesentlich schlimmer, als wenn Funktionäre mehrheitlich endlich mal zum Angeln stehen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erste, komplett unbestätigte Gerüchte aus der Versammlung:
> Tagesordnung wurde nur verlesen, nicht genehmigt/abgestimmt..
> 
> Vize Bauersfeld (Finanzen) war nicht anwesend (krank).
> ...



Also vorbei im Sinne von Tat-und Schlagkräftiger Verband dürfte das schon seit längerem sein...|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Nachdem Frau Dr. nach der Abstimmung bei VDSF und DAV im Frühjahr zur (Kon)Fusion versprochen hatte, im Mai Finanzen zu klären und im Juni angelpolitische Richtlinien vorzulegen, und da trotz mehrfacher Anmahnung durch verschiedene LV keinerlei Dokumente rechtzeitig vorher rausgegeben wurden und anscheinend auch auf der Sitzung nix vorgelegt wurde, wird's nur einmal mehr verschoben......

Und??

Die LV-Präsis scheinen das so zu wollen wie auch die Angler, die das alles weiterhin bezahlen...

Also ist doch alles - wie Frau Dr. zu sagen pflegt - "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" in bester Ordnung..

Was seid ihr Defätisten, die organsierten Angelfischer wollen das doch mehrheitlich so......................


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn es so stimmen sollte, dass weder zu den Finanzen 2013, noch zu 2014, noch zu den versprochenen angelpolitischen Richtlinien auch nur ein Fetzen Papier vorgelegt wurde, finde ich das wesentlich schlimmer, als wenn Funktionäre mehrheitlich endlich mal zum Angeln stehen...



Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir da ja recht. 
Aber das Pro für Wettangeln im Ausland ohne irgendeinen Nutzen daraus ziehen zu können ist mir einfach zu dünn.
Für wen wird dieses Wettangeln veranstaltet? Für die Prominz der deutschen Anglerschaft ala Zamatarro &co?
Nicht gegen diese Kollegen, aber ohne einen Nutzen aller organisierten Angler in Deutschland......muss ich nicht der Prominenz das Angeln dort "finanzieren".

Das ist kein grundlegendes Pro für Wettangeln sondern nur die Befriedigung der Eitelkeit einer kleinen Gruppe von Wettkampfanglern innerhalb der DAFV Struktur.


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es lagen von ihm oder der Präsidentin ... nicht ein Dokument..
> Hat jemand etwa etwas erwartet?!
> Auf Antrag wurde wohl über internationale Wettangeln abgestimmt, dies wurde mehrheitlich befürwortet,
> an Scheinheiligkeit nicht zu überbieten, das Pack.
> ...


alle in einen Sack und 





endgültig natürlich,
No Release for DAFV!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Hallo Herr Rau, hören Sie uns?

Hier gibt es ein super Thema für eine neue Reportage. Schizophrenie im VDSF-Vorstand. Man fördert international, was national abgelehnt wird. 

In dieser Offensichtlichkeit widersprüchlich zu handeln, ist schon fast genial. |supergri


----------



## Deep Down (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kurz nach 18 Uhr wars dann vorbei...



Schön wärs!|muahah:


----------



## Deep Down (14. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Rau, hören Sie uns?
> 
> Hier gibt es ein super Thema für eine neue Reportage. Schizophrenie im VDSF-Vorstand. Man fördert international, was national abgelehnt wird.
> 
> In dieser Offensichtlichkeit widersprüchlich zu handeln, ist schon fast genial. |supergri



Der letzte Satz beschreibt auch eine Ihrer Eigenschaften, Herr Rau!


----------



## Knispel (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> Damit müssen dann ja auch die nationalen Wettangelqualis stattfinden - wie das dann mit Naturschutzstatus aussieht - und vor allem wer die dann bezahlen soll, bleibt angesichts nicht vorgelegter Zahlen weiter unklar..
> 
> .


 
Die kann man auch ins Ausland verlegen, wird doch heute auch schon so gemacht. Die Hauptteams werden ja eh von Schimanski, Tubertini, Browning, Mosella und Co. gesponsert. Alle anderen müssen halt selber zahlen.
Ich finde es allerdings doch etwas sonderbar, wenn man im eigenen Land etwas verbietet was man im Ausland noch fördert. Ist das nicht genau so wenn die "Götter der Angler" öffentlich sagen würden : Hier müsst ihr alles abknüppeln, wenn ihr aber C&R betreiben wollt, geht bitte ins Ausland - dort geht das in Ordnung und wird von uns befürwortet.
Mal sehen was "Weser-Ems" Pieper jetzt macht, ob er das schweigend und schmollend hinnimmt oder ob er zurück tritt.


----------



## Sharpo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die kann man auch ins Ausland verlegen, wird doch heute auch schon so gemacht. Die Hauptteams werden ja eh von Schimanski, Tubertini, Browning, Mosella und Co. gesponsert. Alle anderen müssen halt selber zahlen.
> Ich finde es allerdings doch etwas sonderbar, wenn man im eigenen Land etwas verbietet was man im Ausland noch fördert. Ist das nicht genau so wenn die "Götter der Angler" öffentlich sagen würden : Hier müsst ihr alles abknüppeln, wenn ihr aber C&R betreiben wollt, geht bitte ins Ausland - dort geht das in Ordnung und wird von uns befürwortet.
> Mal sehen was "Weser-Ems" Pieper jetzt macht, ob er das schweigend und schmollend hinnimmt oder ob er zurück tritt.




Vorallem warum etwas fördern, wenn man daraus keinen nutzen ziehen kann?
Oder will man nun in Deuschtland Werbung mit dem Weltmeister im Stippen oder Feedern machen?

Und wo bleibt die Nachwuchsarbeit für solche Veranstaltungen im Ausland?

Obwohl ich für diese Art unter gewissen Bedingungen bin, bin ich hier der Meinung dies ist nur um eine kleine Gruppe DAV Wettkampfanglern unter den Fittichen von...(Name jetzt vergessen) zu beruhigen.
Ja keine neue Baustelle aufmachen, ansonsten bricht der DAFV gänzlich zusammen.


----------



## Knispel (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Vorallem warum etwas fördern, wenn man daraus keinen nutzen ziehen kann?
> Oder will man nun in Deuschtland Werbung mit dem Weltmeister im Stippen oder Feedern machen?


 
Warum nicht - hört sich doch gute an : "Wir ( DAFV ) sind nicht Papst aber Weltmeister im Sportlichen Fischen ( Stippen - Tandem - oder Feederfischen )" . Gefischt wurde mit Geräte der Firmen X,Y,Z mit Futter von B, C , Z ( für die Werbung kommt denn bestimmt etwas Geld in die klammen Kassen ), die finanzielle Lücke die der eventuelle Austritt diverser LV´s reißt, muss doch irgentwie gestopft werden und nur durch Beitragserhöhung von 100% + - ob das durchzusetzen ist ....
Nachwuchsarbeit zahlt Mama und Papa selber - wenn ich heute z.B. so manche jugendliche Karpfenangler sehe mit was für ein Equipment die am Wasser aufkreuzen, das können die sich nicht vom Taschengeld abgespart haben.


----------



## Sharpo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Knispel schrieb:


> Warum nicht - hört sich doch gute an : "Wir ( DAFV ) sind nicht Papst aber Weltmeister im Sportlichen Fischen ( Stippen - Tandem - oder Feederfischen )" . Gefischt wurde mit Geräte der Firmen X,Y,Z mit Futter von B, C , Z ( für die Werbung kommt denn bestimmt etwas Geld in die klammen Kassen ), die finanzielle Lücke die der eventuelle Austritt diverser LV´s reißt, muss doch irgentwie gestopft werden und nur durch Beitragserhöhung von 100% + - ob das durchzusetzen ist ....
> Nachwuchsarbeit zahlt Mama und Papa selber - wenn ich heute z.B. so manche jugendliche Karpfenangler sehe mit was für ein "Gerödel" die am Wasser aufkreuzen, das können die sich nicht vom Taschengeld abgespart haben.



Unter Nachwuchsarbeit meine ich...bundesweite Sichtungsfischen für Jugendliche..und nicht nur am Silokanal.
Wettkampfangeln zwischen den LV etc.
incl. entsprechender Veranstaltungsrahmen.
Kurse für Jugendliche im Angeln...ohne die Trophäenangler Robin Illner etc.   (Seitenhieb musste nun sein...weil es eine Kooperation einzelner LV mit diesen Kollegen gibt)

Nicht das Euipment kaufen.


----------



## Knispel (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Da wäre Michael Schlögl oder Claus Müller aber kompetenter als dieser Typ. Ich weiß nicht was die betreffenden Verbände an dem "gefressen" haben ...


----------



## Sharpo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Knispel schrieb:


> Da wäre Michael Schlögl oder Claus Müller aber kompetenter als dieser Typ. Ich weiß nicht was die betreffenden Verbände an dem "gefressen" haben ...



Das ist mir im Grunde egal.
Der Seitenhieb war jetzt mal auf die aktuellen Statements der LV bezüglich des NDR- Beitrages.

Sinngemäß: Wir distanzieren uns von den Trophäenanglern.
(Fischereiverband NRW)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

So langsam tröpfelts mit verschiedenen Stimmen zur Sitzung......

Frau Dr. bestätigte explizit wohl nochmal, dass der (VDSF)DAFV in erster Linie Naturschutzverband wäre und angeln nachgeordnet wäre.
Da haben wohl nur ehemalige DAV-LV dagegen gesprochen.

Dass keine Unterlagen zugesandt wurden auf die Nachfragen mehrerer LV, dafür entschuldigte sich die Präsidentin unter Hinweis darauf, dass sie eben eingespannt sei momentan wg. Wahlkampf...

Da Herr Bauersfeld leider auch wieder bei dieser Sitzung kurzfristig vorher erkrankt wäre (wie auch bei der letzten Sitzung, gute Besserung an dieser Stelle), wäre eine Vorlage von Dokumenten zu den Finanzen oder deren Erläuterung nicht möglich - das haben sie also scheinbar dann bisher im Präsidium nicht besprochen, wenn da keines der anwesenden Präsidiumsmitglieder dazu etwas sagen wollte/konnte...

Über teilweise bestehende doppelte Versicherungen, einsparen bei der AFZ Fischwaid (laut Satzung Verbandszeitschrift) wurde aber diskutiert (Ergebnis??)

Bis jetzt besteht immer noch keine Organisation der Geschäftsstellen, das muss erst noch erarbeitet werden - welche Geschäftsstelle was auf welcher Grundlage macht, ist also ein halbes Jahr nach Abstimmung und fast 3 Monate nach Rechtskraft immer nicht geregelt.

Ebenfalls weiter unklar ist, was und wie mit  Beitragsmarken für 2014 verfahren wird, mit Sportfischerpass, mit der Geschäftsordnung des Verbandes,  mit Ehrungen etc..

Es wurde wohl abgestimmt, dass es die bisher durchgeführten internationalen Veranstaltungen des DAV weiter geben soll - Steffen Quinger setzte sich sehr dafür ein. 
Man vermied dabei das Wort Wettangeln trotz entsprechender Fragestellung.
Auch weil Herr Pieper wohl nochmal klar machte, dass es mit ihm kein Wettangeln geben würde..
Man stellte daher auch klar, dass es keine nationale Qualifikation geben würde.
Sondern dass die Mannschaften nach bestimmten "Kriterien, bei denen Fangerfolg nicht die erste Rolle spiele", ausgesucht würden.
Also Wettangeln zwar im Ausland, aber nicht in Deutschland ist dann wohl das Ziel..

Ob und wer das bezahlt, bleibt aber wg. Abwesenheit Vize Finanzen und mangels Vorliegen Haushaltsplan 2013 und 2014 weiter unklar.

Demnächst (was immer das bei diesem Verband heisst) soll auch tatsächlich die Internetseite des Verbandes online gestellt werden - da freuen wir uns doch und sind gespannt..

Kein LV Präsi oder Geschäftsführer (die GF wurden ja wohl satzungswidrig mit eingeladen von Frau Dr., (Gäste sind nur in "begründeten Fällen" (Experten etc.) zugelassen). Die Teilnahme der GF ließ sie dann nachträglich per Abstimmung auf der Versammlung absegnen) hatte öffentlich eine bessere Arbeit oder Abwahl des Präsidiums gefordert, man war anscheinend mit der geleisteten Arbeit sehr zufrieden. 

Das neue Präsidium mit Frau Dr. hatte also jetzt 3 Monate lang hart gearbeitet für den (VDSF)DAFV - nun sollte man das Ergebnis dieser aufopfernden Arbeit auch loben....

Keine Haushalte 2013/2014
Keine angelpolitischen Richtlinien 
Keine Organisation der Geschäftsstellen
Ein neues Logo.......

Man kann also auf die Hauptversammlung in 2 Monaten gespannt sein, nachdem in den letzten 6 Monaten (seit Abstimmung) bzw. 3 Monaten (seit Rechtskraft) schon so viel geleistet wurde...

Glück auf...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Saucool. Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Dame nach dem Wahlkampf wirklich Zeit hat für das Ehrenamt.

Erbärmlich. Wirklich erbärmlich.  Ich muss mich bei dir entschuldigen, Thomas - du hattest mit allen Ankündigungen Recht...

Aber - seid froh, es hätte schlimmer kommen können. Und sie waren froh - und es kam schlimmer.

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Also Thomas,

du bist undankbar.

Die haben schließlich auch abgestimmt! Und an internationalen Veranstaltungen will man schließlich auch teilnehmen. Welche auch immer das sind und wie man die Mannschaften auch immer auswählen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Noch vergessen:
Zur kleinen Wasserkraft und dass man da tätig werden müsse (TOP 8 war das glaube ich) wurde länger diskutiert.........


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Man ist ja auch ein Naturschutzverband ... sogar schon mit Logo.

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## kati48268 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. bestätigte explizit wohl nochmal, dass der (VDSF)DAFV in erster Linie Naturschutzverband wäre und angeln nachgeordnet wäre.
> Da haben wohl nur ehemalige DAV-LV dagegen gesprochen.
> Und der Rest der "Angler"vertreter sitzen im Standby-Modus da rum und lassen der Trulla so eine gequirlte Sch*** durchgehen :r
> 
> ...





Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> ... wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Dame nach dem Wahlkampf wirklich Zeit hat für das Ehrenamt.


Hoffentlich nicht!
Im Bundestag will ich die zwar auch nicht haben, aber da ist sie nur eine von vielen, die Schaden anrichtet.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch vergessen:
> Zur kleinen Wasserkraft und dass man da tätig werden müsse (TOP 8 war das glaube ich) wurde länger diskutiert.........


Ach ja, die Lieblingsspielwiese der Frau Dr. FDP
Schön finde ich immer, dass da nur von der _"kleinen"_ Wasserkraft die Rede ist.
Die der Konzerne ist natürlich absolut unkritisch...

Was für ein unfähiger, überflüssiger, sauteurer und schädlicher Sauhaufen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt besteht immer noch keine Organisation der Geschäftsstellen, das muss erst noch erarbeitet werden - welche Geschäftsstelle was auf welcher Grundlage macht, ist also ein halbes Jahr nach Abstimmung und fast 3 Monate nach Rechtskraft immer nicht geregelt.


 
Da frage ich mich doch wirklich was die Mitarbeiter dort so "arbeiten"- ich meine in der Führung scheint ja "Arbeit" auch eher ein Fremdwort zu sein...Keine Aufgaben = keine Arbeit?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also Wettangeln zwar im Ausland, aber nicht in Deutschland ist dann wohl das Ziel..


 
Erinnert mich an die Politik der FDP zum Atomausstieg. Keine Atomkraftwerke mehr in Deutschland- wir können uns ja den Atomstrom aus Tschechien und Frankreich holen...#q#q

Mal im ernst- das ist doch Comedy, oder? Das kann doch kein *normaler Mensch* wirklich ernsthaft als Arbeit in einem Bundesverband abliefern bzw. akzeptieren und befürworten. Ich habe ja meine Erfahrungen mit den Leuten aus Verein, Kreis- und Landesverband gemacht- aber das jetzt übersteigt meine Vorstellungskraft von Inkompetenz!!!


----------



## Deep Down (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das neue Präsidium mit Frau Dr. hatte also jetzt 3 Monate lang hart gearbeitet für den (VDSF)DAFV - nun sollte man das Ergebnis dieser aufopfernden Arbeit auch loben....
> 
> Keine Haushalte 2013/2014
> Keine angelpolitischen Richtlinien
> ...



Eine wirklich beeindruckende Bilanz!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Eine wirklich beeindruckende Bilanz!


 
Quasi wie....Alternativlos :m


----------



## Sharpo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Geil, darauf ne Flasche Bier.

Danke DAFV für die harte Arbeit, wirklich harte Arbeit. 
wir können Stolz sein solch einen Naturschutzverband und solche einen Vorstand zu haben. DANKE DAFV!!

:vik: *Ich such den Kotzsmily*

Und das beste...Wettkampfangeln i,m Ausland..für eine kleine Gruppe....private Veranstaltung.
Hammer..

I glaub ich muss den C. Rau mal ne Email schicken.
DAFV fördert das Wettkampfangeln. Eine kleine rpivate elitärer Angler wird vom DAFV für das Wettkampfangeln mit Geldern der Angler finanziert bzw. unterstützt.
Der Fisch als Sportgerät.  

Ich fand den VDSF ja schon grotten schlecht. Aber der DAFV übertrumpft den um Weiten.


----------



## Knispel (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Hat eigentlich schon ein LV zu dieser Sitzung Stellung bezogen, ich hab noch nichts entdecken können ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. bestätigte explizit wohl nochmal, dass der (VDSF)DAFV in erster Linie Naturschutzverband wäre und angeln nachgeordnet wäre.


 
DAFV = *D*as *A*ngel *F*ischen *V*erbieten....

Irgendwann muss diese Folge "Verstehen Sie Spaß?" doch mal zu Ende sein!


----------



## gründler (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Ich finds schade das sich die Pro Fusion Mädels hier nicht mehr melden.

#h#h#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich finds schade das sich die Pro Fusion Mädels hier nicht mehr melden.
> 
> #h#h#h


 
Denen sind die Argumente für Ihr abnicken ausgegangen -oder die können vor lachen nicht mehr schreiben. Eventuell hauen die sich auch nur auf die Schenkel, dass sich keiner der organisierten Angler gegen den Blödsinn wehrt...


----------



## Honeyball (15. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich finds schade das sich die Pro Fusion Mädels hier nicht mehr melden.
> 
> #h#h#h



Da fängt eher der Konfusionsverband plötzlich an, vernünftig zu arbeiten, als dass von denen einer zugeben würde, dass sie sich schwer geirrt haben.
Aber lass sie ruhig Dorsche greifen oder am Inn fischen. Das nervt nicht und richtet auch keinen Schaden an im Gegensatz zu diesem komischen Haufen.


----------



## Knispel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam tröpfelts mit verschiedenen Stimmen zur Sitzung......
> 
> Frau Dr. bestätigte explizit wohl nochmal, dass der (VDSF)DAFV in erster Linie Naturschutzverband wäre und angeln nachgeordnet wäre.
> Da haben wohl nur ehemalige DAV-LV dagegen gesprochen.
> ...


 
Wenn die das durchdrücken und abnicken ist das in meinen Augen der Anfang vom Ende der Sportfischerei in D. Spätestens jetzt müssten alle "vernüftigen" LV aus dem Bundesverband und Vereine aus unvernüftigen LV´s sofort austreten, dass diesen Irrsinn der finanzielle Geldhahn zugedreht wird. 
Aber der Großteil der Anglerschaft streitet sich noch um die beste Rolle für 19,99 Euronen oder warum leckt mein Schirmzelt durch. So langsam müssen doch einmal alle aufwachen !


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Knispel schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt müssten alle "vernüftigen" LV aus dem Bundesverband und Vereine aus unvernüftigen LV´s sofort austreten, dass diesen Irrsinn der finanzielle Geldhahn zugedreht wird.



Jetzt sind doch gerade erst die Ex-DAV-LV dem Naturschutzverband (VDSF)DAFV einstimmig beigetreten - und das alles war doch lange genug bekannt.

Da kannst Du nicht erwarten, dass die jetzt plötzlich aufwachen und gegen den eigenen, einstimmigen Beschluss kämpfen.

Die wollten das so!

Und die VDSF-Verbände, die ausgetreten sind oder austreten wollen, denen geht's ja auch nicht darum, etwas für Angler zu erreichen.

Sondern darum, dass sie für ihre Kohle vom Bundesverband keinerlei adäquate Gegenleistung erhalten (da wird jetzt ja selbst drüber diskutiert, die vom BV gehaltenen Versicherungen abzuschaffen, um noch ein paar Kröten zu sichern. Damit der BV finanziell überhaupt überleben kann - was bleibt dann noch an "Gegenleistung"??)..

Und die Mehrheit der Abnickerdelegierten wird auch weiterhin den Wackeldackel auf der Hutablage hinten spielen und alles abnicken wie früher auch in VDSF oder DAV.

Und die organisierten Angelfischer wollen das ja auch so - "Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" (laut Frau Dr.) wählen sie weder ihre Landesverbandsfunktionäre ab, die das so gewollt und gewählt haben, noch treten sie aus.

So hat doch jeder Angelfischer, der organisiert ist, bekommen was er will...

Oder ist in einer Minderheit, die eine am Angler  oder am Angeln orientierte Politik nicht durchsetzen kann...

Dass in der Zwischenzeit wieder einmal mobil gemacht gegen Angler und Angler (NDR-Bericht, oder auch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271699) wie früher beim VDSF und Drosse auch  - Und der Bundesverband scheinbar nicht willens oder in der Lage ist, zu arbeiten (außer eben dem Logo) und daher wie damals bei Drosse nun die nächste Reihe Restriktionen gegen Angler und Angeln eingeleitet wird, ist eben ein "Kollateralschaden"..

Hauptsache, wir haben tolle Verbände.........

Was ja jetzt beim Verbandsausschuss wieder bewiesen wurde...


----------



## VC1 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir da ja recht.
> Aber das Pro für Wettangeln im Ausland ohne irgendeinen Nutzen daraus ziehen zu können ist mir einfach zu dünn.
> Für wen wird dieses Wettangeln veranstaltet? Für die Prominz der deutschen Anglerschaft ala Zamatarro &co?
> Nicht gegen diese Kollegen, aber ohne einen Nutzen aller organisierten Angler in Deutschland......muss ich nicht der Prominenz das Angeln dort "finanzieren".
> ...


Da sieht man mal, dass Du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast,
wer alles an welchen Veranstaltungen teilnimmt.
Es gibt nicht nur die bekannten Angler.
Ich finde es klasse, dass der DAFV nicht wieder einknicken.#6

Alles andere ist ein reines Desaster aber ich hatte auch nicht an ein positives Ergebnis oder Entscheidung geglaubt!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



> Ich finde es klasse, dass der DAFV nicht wieder einknicken


?? 
Es wurde nur entschieden, dass im Ausland an Wettbewerben teilgenommen werden kann.

Nicht, wer das finanziert.

Nicht, dass in Deutschland selber sowas stattfinden kann.

Nicht, dass es in Deutschland Qualis dazu geben soll..

Daher sollen die Mannschaften "nach Kriterien ausgesucht werden, bei denen ein Fangerfolg nicht das maßgebliche wäre"..

Und Pieper hatte nochmal eindeutig klar gemacht, dass es mit ihm in Deutschland keinerlei Wertungfischen geben würde...

Da ist in meinen Augen der Drops noch lange nicht gelutscht (ich weiß, ich seh das alles immer sehr kritisch - und ich hatte noch nie recht mit meinen Befürchtungen bisher) ...



> Alles andere ist ein reines Desaster


Nur offensichtlicher als beim internationalen Wettangeln - aber sonst hast Du da in meinen Augen recht..


----------



## VC1 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Ich höre immer Finanzen und Zuschuss, der Zuschuss im Meeresbereich ist minimal, daher würde er auch nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fallen!!!

Quali's gibt es im Meeresangeln sowieso nicht, sondern nur Frühjahrs- und Herbstveranstaltungen, wo wir den gefangenen Fisch auch gerne in der Küche verarbeiten.
Ausserdem freue ich mich immer, viele Angelkollegen zu treffen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen, die ich sonst kaum sehe.
Wie es in anderen Bereichen abläuft kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Danke DAFV für die harte Arbeit, wirklich harte Arbeit.
> wir können Stolz sein solch einen Naturschutzverband und solche einen Vorstand zu haben.


 
Naturschutzverband mit Frau Dr.? Ich finde das einmal mehr sehr widersprüchlich! Frau Dr. möchte laut gestriger Pressemeldung einen neuen Anlauf für die Nutzung der Grünen Gentechnik unternehmen. Der Anbau von in der EU zugelassenen Sorten müsse auch in Deutschland möglich sein. Das Gentechnikgesetz will man vereinfachen, um die Züchtung gentechnisch veränderter Pflanzen wieder zu ermöglichen. Eine Mamutaufgabe mit vermutlich großem wirtschaftlichen Interesse. 

Wie soll man da auch noch Zeit für die Finanzen etc. des DAFV haben? 

Ob die dafür auch schon ein Logo haben...? 

Andere kommentieren das übrigens als Kriegserklärung an Umwelt, biologische Vielfalt und Verbraucher. 

Vorsitzende eines Naturschutzverbandes- aha...! #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



> der Zuschuss im Meeresbereich ist minimal, daher würde er auch nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fallen!!!


Um die 10.000 Euro beim DAV waren das wohl immer ...

Die müssen im (VDSF)DAFV dieses Jahr über 400.000 Euros einsparen, um das näxte einigermaßen beginnen zu können..

Und wenn Du die DAV-Bilanzen 2012 und vorherige liest (Zweckbetriebe Sport 2), waren das insgesamt irgendwas fast um 90.000 Euros. für die Veranstaltungen (müsst ich nachgucken, so um den Dreh rum ausm Kopp...)...

Wie gesagt:





> ich weiß, ich seh das alles immer sehr kritisch - und ich hatte noch nie recht mit meinen Befürchtungen bisher


----------



## Sharpo (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



VC1 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal, dass Du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast,
> wer alles an welchen Veranstaltungen teilnimmt.
> Es gibt nicht nur die bekannten Angler.
> Ich finde es klasse, dass der DAFV nicht wieder einknicken.#6
> ...




Dann klär die Sache doch bitte auf statt zu behaupten ich hätte keine Ahnung.
Die Prominenz war übrigens als Beispiel genannt.
Es weiss ja kein Mensch wer daran überhaupt teilnimmt. Es wird doch nicht Bekanntgegeben.
Alles wird im Hinterstübchen vereinbart.


----------



## Sharpo (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



VC1 schrieb:


> Ich höre immer Finanzen und Zuschuss, der Zuschuss im Meeresbereich ist minimal, daher würde er auch nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fallen!!!
> 
> Quali's gibt es im Meeresangeln sowieso nicht, sondern nur Frühjahrs- und Herbstveranstaltungen, wo wir den gefangenen Fisch auch gerne in der Küche verarbeiten.
> Ausserdem freue ich mich immer, viele Angelkollegen zu treffen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen, die ich sonst kaum sehe.
> ...




Schön das Du dich daran erfreust. Und die anderen?
Die anderen zahlen, damit Du deinen Spass hast.

Sorry, ich gönne Dir Deinen Spass vom Herzen.
Fair und Gerecht wäre es aber ALLE mit einzubeziehen.
Und vorallem Informationen liefern so dass auch ein jeder daran teilnehmen kann.

Auf VDSF - Seite ist dies jedenfalls zu kurz gekommen.

Und wenn man kein Zaster hat, sind selbst 5000 Euro viel Geld.


----------



## VC1 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Dann ist Dir sicherlich auch bekannt, für wie viel Sparten der Betrag war, somit ist es auch umrechenbar, durch wie viel Teilnehmer der Betrag ging.


Sharpo, warum sollte ich Dich schlauer machen, Du hast Dir doch schon Dein Urteil gebildet!


----------



## Sharpo (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



VC1 schrieb:


> Dann ist Dir sicherlich auch bekannt, für wie viel Sparten der Betrag war, somit ist es auch umrechenbar, durch wie viel Teilnehmer der Betrag ging.
> 
> 
> Sharpo, warum sollte ich Dich schlauer machen, Du hast Dir doch schon Dein Urteil gebildet!




Ja, warum solltest Du?
Warum sollte der DAFV endlich Informationen liefern und die Basis der Angler mit einbeziehen.
Wir alle haben ja schon unser Urteil gebildet.

Du fragst Warum du es solltest? 
Ich würds einfach tun statt zu Fragen Warum.

Meinungen sind nicht in Stein gemeisselt, ein jeder lässt sich gerne informieren und evtl. kommt er dann zu einer anderen Meinung.


----------



## Tricast (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Ich verstehe dieses Gezeter und Lamentieren hier nicht mehr. Angeln, oder Fischen, ist ein so vielfältiges Hobby; ob nun Klappstuhlangler, Kochtopfangler, Raubfischangler, Stipper, Fliegenfischer, Karpfenangler oder Meeresangler um nur ein paar Begriffe aufzugreifen. Warum soll nicht jeder nach seiner Facon selig werden können? Und nur am Rande; ich bezahle auch den Aalbesatz für Aalangler auch wenn ich selber garnicht auf Aal angeln gehe. Ach ja, den Besatz für Zander und Hecht bezahle ich auch mit und der interessiert mich auch nicht.
Trotzdem freue ich mich mit meinen Angelkkameraden über einen guten Fang oder einen schönen Tag am Wasser.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


Ach ja, hier geht es doch um die Verbandsausschusssitzung, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Tricast schrieb:


> Ach ja, hier geht es doch um die Verbandsausschusssitzung, oder?


So isses!

Daher hier nochmal zusammen gefasst das bis jetzt bekannt Gewordene:


> Erste, komplett unbestätigte Gerüchte aus der Versammlung:
> Tagesordnung wurde nur verlesen, nicht genehmigt/abgestimmt..
> 
> Vize Bauersfeld (Finanzen) war nicht anwesend (krank).
> ...





> So langsam tröpfelts mit verschiedenen Stimmen zur Sitzung......
> 
> Frau Dr. bestätigte explizit wohl nochmal, dass der (VDSF)DAFV in erster Linie Naturschutzverband wäre und angeln nachgeordnet wäre.
> Da haben wohl nur ehemalige DAV-LV dagegen gesprochen.
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naturschutzverband mit Frau Dr.? Ich finde das einmal mehr sehr widersprüchlich! Frau Dr. möchte laut gestriger Pressemeldung einen neuen Anlauf für die Nutzung der Grünen Gentechnik unternehmen.


Bitte verlinken, bzw. da
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259936
einstellen (da hier OT).
#h 

Und: die ist aller Voraussicht nach nächste Woche ihren warmen Bundestagssitz los, wird da allenfalls durch die Hintertür Anlauf nehmen können, aber hat dann evtl. mehr Zeit uns noch mehr zu schaden.


----------



## Chris85m (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Wenn ich ja hier so oft höre das viele nicht einverstanden damit sind wie *die da oben* handeln...ist es dann nicht vielleicht mal an der zeit ne möglichkeit zu finden etwas dagegen zu tun...sprich z.b. einen gegenverein starten..hier scheinen ja durchaus leute zu sein die so etwas auch schaffen könnten..

oder ist sowas ganz ausgeschloßen?


----------



## Tricast (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Chris85m schrieb:


> Wenn ich ja hier so oft höre das viele nicht einverstanden damit sind wie *die da oben* handeln...ist es dann nicht vielleicht mal an der zeit ne möglichkeit zu finden etwas dagegen zu tun...sprich z.b. einen gegenverein starten..hier scheinen ja durchaus leute zu sein die so etwas auch schaffen könnten..
> 
> oder ist sowas ganz ausgeschloßen?



Das ist wohl ganz ausgeschlossen. Schau Dir doch einmal die Beteiligungen bei den Vereinsversammlungen an und wer bereit ist ein Amt zu übernehmen. (Ich weiß, es ist nicht einfach sich dort durchzusetzen weil man auch keine Rückendeckung der anderen Angler hat.)
Knispel hat es doch schon oft hier geschrieben; interessant ist nur die TOP-Rolle für 19,50, die ultimative Rute für unter 30,-€ und der Aal- und Zanderbesatz.
Solange die Angler selbst kein Interesse an ihrer Interessenvertretung haben wird sich wohl auch nichts ändern, jedenfalls nicht zum Vorteil der Angler.

Petri Heil

Heinz


----------



## ...andreas.b... (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Chris85m schrieb:


> Wenn ich ja hier so oft höre das viele nicht einverstanden damit sind wie *die da oben* handeln...ist es dann nicht vielleicht mal an der zeit ne möglichkeit zu finden etwas dagegen zu tun...sprich z.b. einen gegenverein starten..hier scheinen ja durchaus leute zu sein die so etwas auch schaffen könnten..
> 
> oder ist sowas ganz ausgeschloßen?


Möglich ist alles! Nur wir reden ja hier über einen Bundesverband, dessen Mitglieder nicht die Angler oder Vereine als solche sind sondern Landesverbände.

Wenn nun aber die drei Landesverbände die bereits ihre Mitgliedschaft im DAFV gekündigt haben einen neuen Bundesverband gründen wöllten, hätten sie zwar ca. 247.000 Angler in ihren Landesverbänden organisiert kämen aber wahrscheinlich über das Ausloten von Gemeinsamkeiten auch nicht hinaus!


----------



## Knispel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Möglich ist alles! Nur wir reden ja hier über einen Bundesverband, dessen Mitglieder nicht die Angler oder Vereine als solche sind sondern Landesverbände.
> 
> Wenn nun aber die drei Landesverbände die bereits ihre Mitgliedschaft im DAFV gekündigt haben einen neuen Bundesverband gründen wöllten, hätten sie zwar ca. 247.000 Angler in ihren Landesverbänden organisiert kämen aber wahrscheinlich über das Ausloten von Gemeinsamkeiten auch nicht hinaus!


 
Ein Bundesverband für Angler ist in meinen Augen so überflüssig wie ein Aaltöter für den Fliegenfischer .


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



> Ein Bundesverband für Angler ist in meinen Augen so überflüssig wie ein Aaltöter für den Fliegenfischer .



Ein guter Bundesverband *für Angler *mit kompetentem Personal, klarer anglerorientierter Ausrichtung, guter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und sympathischen Köpfen zur Vertretung auch in Medien und Öffentlichkeit wäre mehr als notwendig, mehr als zu wünschen und sehr viel Geld wert!!!

Viel mehr als die jetzigen 2 Teuros für den (VDSF)DAFV, von denen in meinen Augen jeder  einzelne Cent einer zu viel ist..

Weil dieser (VDSF)DAFV den Anglern und dem Angeln mehr schaden als nützen wird, nach dem, was bisher getan und bekannt wurde von der Truppe.

Wir haben nun leider eben (sinngemäß laut Frau Dr.) einen Verband der Landesverbände, dem schon satzungsgemäß zuerst an Naturschutz gelegen ist und Angler und Angeln immer nachrangig sind - und eben keinen Bundesverband für Angler.......


----------



## ...andreas.b... (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben nun leider eben (sinngemäß laut Frau Dr.) einen Verband der Landesverbände, dem schon satzungsgemäß zuerst an Naturschutz gelegen ist und Angler und Angeln immer nachrangig sind - und eben keinen Bundesverband für Angler.......


So schaut's aus!


----------



## Dxnschx (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Thomas, warum lässt du dich nicht da rein wählen? 

Ich verfolge das Thema schon sehr lange und du sprichst mir und vielen anderen aus der Seele.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Und wer soll dann als vierte Gewalt weiter aufpassen, was die da machen ?

Zudem bin ich als Funktionär ungeeignet, da ich ein Rückgrat besitze und ich 
kein Gummiseil drin habe..

Und drittens glaube ich nicht, von einem Delegierten von der Trümmertruppe gewählt zu werden ...

Daher ehrt mich Dein Vertrauen, man muss jedoch solche Spekulationen im Reich der Fantasie ansiedeln...

Und das ist hier ja auch nicht das Thema, hier geht's um die Verbandsausschusssitzung. 

Daher hier nochmal zusammen gefasst das bis jetzt bekannt Gewordene:


> Erste, komplett unbestätigte Gerüchte aus der Versammlung:
> Tagesordnung wurde nur verlesen, nicht genehmigt/abgestimmt..
> 
> Vize Bauersfeld (Finanzen) war nicht anwesend (krank).
> ...





> So langsam tröpfelts mit verschiedenen Stimmen zur Sitzung......
> 
> Frau Dr. bestätigte explizit wohl nochmal, dass der (VDSF)DAFV in erster Linie Naturschutzverband wäre und angeln nachgeordnet wäre.
> Da haben wohl nur ehemalige DAV-LV dagegen gesprochen.
> ...


----------



## Knispel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Stell doch bitte mal zusammen was dort überhaupt abgesegnet wurde außer den Wettfischen im Ausland, dessen Finanzierung aber nicht gewärleistet ist. 
Warum sind Beschlüsse dieser Sizung wie du sagst nicht von den LV umzusetzen - oder gilt dieses nur für Beschlüsse der Hauptversammlung ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Nach meinen Infos:
Dass keine Informationen nach aussen sollen wurde noch abgestimmt (nachdem sich die Präsidentin schon bei der Begrüßung übers pöse Anglerboard ausgelassen hat).

Dass die Versammlung nachträglich das vom Präsidium ohne Rückfrage und Einbindung der LV beschlossene Logo gutgeheissen werden sollte...

Ansonsten meines Wissens nix..

Jeder Beschluss dieser Versammlung könnte wohl angefangen von der Einladung über die Versammlungsführung (Genehmigung der TO etc.) angefochten werden, wenn das einer der LV wollte..

Von mehreren LV kam dazu auch übereinstimmend die Meldung:
Die am schlechtesten vorbereitete und durchgeführte Sitzung, die man je erlebt hätte...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jeder Beschluss dieser Versammlung könnte wohl angefangen von der Einladung über die Versammlungsführung (Genehmigung der TO etc.) angefochten werden, wenn das einer der LV wollte..
> 
> Von mehreren LV kam dazu auch übereinstimmend die Meldung:
> Die am schlechtesten vorbereitete und durchgeführte Sitzung, die man je erlebt hätte...


 
JEDER kann die Beschlüsse anfechten bzw. Rechtmäßigkeit überprüfen lassen!

Schön das die Sitzung schlecht vorbereitet und durchgeführt wurde- aber niemand der Herren versucht anscheinend etwas zu ändern! Warum soll man sich also mehr Mühe geben- wird doch von allen (egal was passiert oder auch nicht passiert) akzeptiert. Was für ein geiler Job...


----------



## Knispel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach meinen Infos:
> Dass keine Informationen nach aussen sollen wurde noch abgestimmt (nachdem sich die Präsidentin schon bei der Begrüßung übers pöse Anglerboard ausgelassen hat).
> 
> ..


 
Das bedeutet also, dass Fr. Dr. ihren LV quasie ein Maulkorb gegenüber den Vereinen und der ganzen Anglerschaft verhängt hat. Es gab einmal eine Zeit, da hieß das "Ermächtigungsgesetz" . 
@Fisherbandit1000 eine Frage, ist das nicht ein Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz ? Freie Meinungsäußerung und so ?


----------



## Franky (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Da man hier ja verbandsseitig fleissig mitliest bekommt man bei den Infos den Eindruck, dass das so gewollt ist... Würde ich so "arbeiten", sei es professionell im Job oder "ehrenamtlich" im Verein, würde man mich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wegen Arbeitsverweigerung kündigen bzw. vereinsschädigenden Verhaltens aus dem selbigen hinauswerfen...
Himmel, Gesäß und Nähfaden....................................

PS: Kann man das "neue" Logo irgendwo als printfähige Version erstehen? Am liebsten als geräteunabhängiges Postscript....


----------



## Jose (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

ich versteh rein gar nix von diesem hickhack.
verstanden aber hab ich, dass es vereins- und finanzrecht gibt.
haben wir evtl. jemanden, der da mal ein auge auf die einhaltung drauf wirft - und falls angreifbar, das würde ich auch finanziell unterstützen.

ps: der umfallende sack reis in indien betrifft mich wenig, diese angemaßte vertretung "deutscher angler" mich als vereinsfreier angler schon, effektiver und gängelnder als petra.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

@Knispel: Die können machen was sie wollen- und natürlich die Absprache treffen, dass keine Infos an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen! Muss natürlich (es widerspricht in diesem Fall nicht der Satzung) alles Satzungskonform sein. Lediglich die Mitglieder - also die LV - müssen informiert werden. Allerdings ist auch das ein Zeichen von nicht zeitgemäßer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und in meinen Augen einmal mehr ein Hinweis auf die Inkompetenz von den dort verantwortlichen und (nicht) handelnden Personen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

@Thomas: Wann ist eigentlich die Hauptversammlung? Im November? Dann müssen die ja einen vollständigen Geschäftsbericht/ Haushalt vorlegen- ansonsten ist die Versammlung ja wohl nicht rechtmäßig. Also  müssen wir sicherlich nicht mehr allzu lange auf Infos zu der desaströsen finanziellen Situation warten .


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

HV ist glaube ich am 22.11. - Dokumente/Antworten/Vorlagen wurden meines Wissens angekündigt zur nächsten Verbandsausschusssitzung (glaube 21.11.).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Dann hoffe ich mal auf eine Kopie des Rechenschaftsberichtes an das AB...


----------



## mathei (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> HV ist glaube ich am 22.11. - Dokumente/Antworten/Vorlagen wurden meines Wissens angekündigt zur nächsten Verbandsausschusssitzung (glaube 21.11.).


 
na der ist gut.  da haben sie ja richtig zeit sich rein zu lesen.


----------



## Jose (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

war jetzt nicht so dahingefragt:
entspricht das alles noch dem verins- und finanzrecht?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Jose schrieb:


> war jetzt nicht so dahingefragt:
> entspricht das alles noch dem verins- und finanzrecht?


 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle Verantwortlichen nach geltendem Recht und satzungskonform die Geschäfte führen!

Auch wenn uns die Ergebnisse nicht zusagen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Frau H-K legt doch großen Wert darauf, dass sie Sprecherin der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion ist. Und hier kann sich jeder am praktischen Beispiel anschauen, wie ein Vertreter dieser Partei Interessen vertritt, und ganz speziell wessen Interessen.

Wir haben in Bayern gestern gezeigt, wie man diesen Leuten zu mehr Zeit verhilft. Vielleicht ja zum Angeln ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

In S-H hat sie ja bereits ohne eine Wahl keine große politische Zukunft mehr- sie ist bei der FDP hier nur noch auf Platz 4 und somit auf sicher ihren Job auf Bundesebene los. Somit hat sie bald viel Zeit um die Natur vor Anglern zu schützen- geangelt hat sie ja noch nie! 

Sprecherin der FDP Bundestagsfraktion- erfolgreiche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit scheint ihr zu liegen


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Dilletantismus aller Orten, und der Maulkorberlass zeigt,dass man offensichtlich was zu verbergen hat, was für Unruhe sorgen dürfte, sobald eine breite Öffentlichkeit davon erfährt.
Und sei es auch nur die Parteizugehörigkeit der für den ganzen Schlamassel Hauptverantwortlichen eine Woche vor der Bundestagswahl.
Schade, dass Frau Dr. in ihrer Partei nur so ein kleines Licht und außerhalb ihres Wahlkreises kaum bekannt ist. Sonst wäre das die ideale Steilvorlage für jeden politischen Gegner!|rolleyes
Aber noch viel schlimmer dürfte denen aufstoßen, dass das AB seine Augen und Ohren überall und weit offen hat. |supergri|supergri|supergri

 ...und wenn wir die NSA anzapfen müssten ...:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> In S-H hat sie ja bereits ohne eine Wahl keine große politische Zukunft mehr- sie ist bei der FDP hier nur noch auf Platz 4 und somit auf sicher ihren Job auf Bundesebene los. Somit hat sie bald viel Zeit um die Natur vor Anglern zu schützen- geangelt hat sie ja noch nie!
> 
> Sprecherin der FDP Bundestagsfraktion- erfolgreiche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit scheint ihr zu liegen


 
In die Wüste schicken wegen nachweislicher Inkompetenz und Nichterfüllung ihrer Aufgaben. Der DAFV ist ein Anglerverband, und zwar in erste Linie, nicht in zweiter.

Das mit der Wüste gilt übrigens für beide: die Dame und ihre Partei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



> Der DAFV ist ein Anglerverband, und zwar in erste Linie, nicht in zweiter.


Sorry, Satzung lesen.

Als Verband der Landesverbände ist der (VDSF)DAFV wunsch- und satzungsgemäß (von allen LV außer LSFV-NDS abgenickt) ein Naturschutzverband und schon damit klar das Angeln nachrangig.......

Und lasst bitte allgemeine (Partei)Politik regelgemäß hier raus ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Verband der Landesverbände ist der (VDSF)DAFV wunsch- und satzungsgemäß (von allen LV außer LSFV-NDS abgenickt) ein Naturschutzverband und damit klar das Angeln nachrangig.......


 
Alleine dieser Punkt erinnert mich an Schilda und ist doch unglaublich! Angler zahlen für einen Verband der mit Naturschützern zusammen das Angeln verbietet bzw. einschränkt und erschwert. Das kann doch keiner von denen wirklich wollen und morgens noch in den Spiegel schauen. So einen Blödsinn kann sich nicht einmal Hollywood ausdenken...

Darüber sollte der NDR mal einen Bericht bringen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Wieso regst Du Dich auf - ist doch lange bekannt und klar und wurde auch bei uns schon endlos diskutiert VOR der Fusion.

Was hats genützt??

Weder hats die zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer gejuckt, noch die DAV-LV, die den Übertritt von einem Angler- in einen Naturschutzverband statt einer vernünftigen Fusion durch Neugründung ja einstimmig wollten - und für die VDSFler bliebs ja eh beim alten..

Und genauso wurde Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium trotz vieler vorheriger kritischer Stimmen gewählt ("den Regeln der Demokratie folgend", das alles nach den Worten von Frau Dr. - die Angler sind ja selber schuld, wenn sie sich keine Infos holen (gibt ja keine Maulkörbe im Verband...)....).

Dann kommt halt bei solchem Vorgehen so was raus wie diese Verbandsausschusssitzung - bin schon mächtig gespannt auf die näxte und die daran direkt anschliessende HV...


----------



## Zoddl (17. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, Satzung lesen.
> 
> Als Verband der Landesverbände ist der (VDSF)DAFV wunsch- und satzungsgemäß (von allen LV außer LSFV-NDS abgenickt) ein Naturschutzverband und schon damit klar das Angeln nachrangig.......


Wenns schee macht!#h

Solange der DAFV als Interessenvertretung _der_ Angler deren Interessen vertritt, soll mir das Recht sein. Nur sollten die Herren (und Damen) Interessenvertreter damit so langsam mal in die Puschen kommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



> Nur sollten die Herren (und Damen) Interessenvertreter damit so langsam mal in die Puschen kommen!


Die wussten schon im März mit der Abstimmung, was vor ihnen liegt.

Seit 28. Mai hat der DAFV Rechtskraft und das Präsidium und Frau Dr. reißen sich den Arsxx für die organsierten Angelfischer auf - den demokratischen Regeln folgend nach deren Wünschen...

Die haben doch jetzt 3 Monate lang ihr Bestes gegeben - oder hat jemand noch mehr erwartet???


----------



## Zoddl (17. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die haben doch jetzt 3 Monate lang ihr Bestes gegeben - oder hat jemand noch mehr erwartet???





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein LV Präsi oder Geschäftsführer (die GF wurden ja wohl satzungswidrig mit eingeladen von Frau Dr., (Gäste sind nur in "begründeten Fällen" (Experten etc.) zugelassen). *Die Teilnahme der GF ließ sie dann nachträglich per Abstimmung auf der Versammlung absegnen) hatte öffentlich eine bessere Arbeit oder Abwahl des Präsidiums gefordert, man war anscheinend mit der geleisteten Arbeit sehr zufrieden.*


Wenn ich deinen Satz aus dem zweiten Zitat richtig verstanden habe, waren wenigstens die GF der LVs mit diesem "Besten" nicht zufrieden und haben sich dazu deutlich geäussert. Das ist nicht die schlechteste Entwicklung...:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Du hast falsch gelesen/verstanden.
Da steht (ohne den Klammertext):
*Kein LV Präsi oder Geschäftsführer* hatte öffentlich eine bessere Arbeit oder Abwahl des Präsidiums gefordert, man war anscheinend mit der geleisteten Arbeit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Zoddl (17. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Huch... |rotwerden

Dann werd ich wohl noch länger auf das erste Wort der "grossen, vereinten Stimme" warten müssen. Dieses Jahr wirds ja wohl nix mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Huch... |rotwerden.



Sorry, dass ich eben manchmal versuche, zu viel Inhalt in ein Posting zu packen...

Ist da also meine Schuld mit...

Aber angesichts der traurigen Realität.....................................


----------



## dieteraalland (17. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Frau H-K legt doch großen Wert darauf, dass sie Sprecherin der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion ist. Und hier kann sich jeder am praktischen Beispiel anschauen, wie ein Vertreter dieser Partei Interessen vertritt, und ganz speziell wessen Interessen.
> 
> Wir haben in Bayern gestern gezeigt, wie man diesen Leuten zu mehr Zeit verhilft. Vielleicht ja zum Angeln ...


 
#6#6#6#6
ihr seid gar nicht so deppert wie ihr immer dargestellt werdet #d


----------



## Ossipeter (17. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Wos hasd gsogd?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Mal wieder weg vom FDP-Bashing und allgemeiner Politik (eh nicht regelkonform bei uns) zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads.

Denn das ist hier ja auch nicht das Thema, hier geht's um die Verbandsausschusssitzung. 

Daher hier nochmal zusammen gefasst das bis jetzt bekannt Gewordene:


> Erste, komplett unbestätigte Gerüchte aus der Versammlung:
> Tagesordnung wurde nur verlesen, nicht genehmigt/abgestimmt..
> 
> Vize Bauersfeld (Finanzen) war nicht anwesend (krank).
> ...





> So langsam tröpfelts mit verschiedenen Stimmen zur Sitzung......
> 
> Frau Dr. bestätigte explizit wohl nochmal, dass der (VDSF)DAFV in erster Linie Naturschutzverband wäre und angeln nachgeordnet wäre.
> Da haben wohl nur ehemalige DAV-LV dagegen gesprochen.
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

im September standen wir vor einem Abgrund, im November sind wir einen Schritt weiter?

Als Gruß eignet sich-
Glück Ab 
-glaube ich besser

Gruß A.


----------



## Dunraven (18. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir da ja recht.
> Aber das Pro für Wettangeln im Ausland ohne irgendeinen Nutzen daraus ziehen zu können ist mir einfach zu dünn.
> Für wen wird dieses Wettangeln veranstaltet? Für die Prominz der deutschen Anglerschaft ala Zamatarro &co?
> Nicht gegen diese Kollegen, aber ohne einen Nutzen aller organisierten Angler in Deutschland......muss ich nicht der Prominenz das Angeln dort "finanzieren".
> ...



Da gibt es durchaus einen Nutzen für alle Angler.
Als das letzte Mal eine WM in Deutschland war (die der Angler mit Beeinträchtigung vor wenigen Jahren), da war der Herr Matthias Platzeck als Ministerpräsident der Schirmherr und die Bundeskanzlerin hat lobende Grußworte gesendet. Damit hat die WM vermutlich mehr positive Aufmerksamkeit in Berlin erreicht als der VDSF in den letzten Jahren. 

Abgesehen davon sehe ich auch nicht den Nutzen von Raubfischbesatz und Aalschutz für die Stipper, die fischen ja nicht drauf. Das macht ja auch nur jeweils eine kleine Gruppe. Das selbe bei den Karpfen, usw. Das sind alles kleine Gruppen und jeder hat vom einen mehr, vom anderen weniger was. Aber sperrt man die eine Gruppe aus, dann kommt danach die nächste, usw. Und welche Rolle diese kleinen Gruppe von Wettkampfanglern hat zeigt doch die Lage vor der Fusion sehr schön. Fast alle westdeutschen DAV LV/Vereine waren eben diese "kleine" Gruppe. Die wollten weiter zu WM und EM und damit sie es können haben sie sich zusammengesetzt und eben die DAV LV gegründet. Über die Mitgliedschaft da konnten sie dann wieder teilnehmen.

Und WER ist denn am besten organisiert in der deutschen Anglerschaft?
Also ich gehe gerne zu Wettfischen in Holland und Hegefischen in Deutschland. Daher kenne ich halt auch einige Leute aus anderen Vereinen in einem Umkreis von 150-200 Km. Das sind aktive Angler die meist auch innerhalb ihres Vereins dann aktiv sind. Wenn dann bei einem Angeln 120 Angler aus 40 Vereinen zusammenkommen, mit einem Einzugsbereich von 150 Km in jede Richtung, dann hat man da auch mal die Möglichkeit sich mit 300 Km entfernten Leuten auszutauschen. Und das ist nur der kleine - regionale - Bereich.

Bei den Großveranstaltungen in Brandenburg, Bayern, SH oder Niedersachsen, da treffen sich dann Angler aus allen Bundesländern über 2-3 Tage, teilweise auch über 10-14 Tage. Und da dort alle das selbe Interesse haben, kommt man auch leicht ins Gespräch. Und die Leute kennen sich ja auch von solchen Angeln und sind daher auch mit die am besten organisierten Angler. Und was meinst Du wer dem DAFV wohl am ehesten einen neuen Verband entgegen setzen könnte, wenn die Teilnahme an sowas nicht mehr möglich wäre? Die Raubfischangler, die einzeln oder in kleinen Grüppchen mal los gehen? Die Karpfenangler die allein oder zu zweit an ihren Seen hocken? Die Angler die nur ihre Kochtöpfe füllen wollen, oder die Angler die nur für sich Angeln wollen und sonst in Ruhe gelassen werden möchten?

Diese kleine Gruppe, das sind doch genau diejenigen die in ihren Vereinen aktiv sind und die am ehesten noch gegen den ganzen VDSF Blödsinn angegangen sind. Weil sie eben noch eine (für Angler) recht gute Vernetzung haben. Da fischen dann schon mal in einem Vier Mann Team nicht nur 4 Leute aus 4 Vereinen, nein, der eine ist Holländer, der andere Bremer und die restlichen sind Niedersachsen. Und die bilden nicht ein Team weil sie regelmäßig zusammen fischen, sondern weil der Team-Captain eben 3 Kollegen gefragt hat mit denen er ab und an mal fischt. Die haben dann aber ja ein gemeinsames Ziel und arbeiten dann auch zusammen dran, lernen sich dadurch auch kennen und schon ist die Vernetzung wieder ein Stückchen gewachsen. 

Das die Angelgerätefirmen in dem Bereich sich auch stark engagieren, stärkt diese Gruppe natürlich auch noch. Und wenn Du dann noch schaust wie viele Firmen entstanden sind. Behr, Grebenstein, Zammataro, CM, Eisele, Drennan, JVC, Peter van der Willik, Marcel van den Eynde, usw. usw. das sind alles Firmen von Wettanglern. Und die Manager oder Repräsentanten einiger deutscher Niederlassungen von großen Firmen, das sind ebenfalls Wettangler. Frerk Petersen von Browning ist im Meeresbereich ja auch nicht gerade inaktiv, ein Marco Beck von Sensas beim Stippen, ein Michael Schlögl bei Sensas oder ein Willy Frosch bei Balzer, Horst Hennings bei Daiwa/Cormoran, usw. usw. Bei fast jeder Angelfirma sitzen Leute die ein starkes Interesse am Wettfischen haben. Und die haben, eben durch das Wettfischen, und ihre Aufgaben in den Firmen, ein unheimlich starkes Netzwerk in Europa. Und in den Angelverbänden aller anderen Länder hat das Wettfischen ja einen sehr hohen Stellenwert. Von daher wäre dann auch schon ein guter Draht zu den EU Anglerorganisationen vorhanden, gäbe es dann (bedingt durch eine mögliche Abkehr des DAFV von solchen internationalen Angeln) die Gründung einer Alternative Vereinigung aus Wettkampfanglern, mit dem Ziel eben dort teilzunehmen. 

Sicher ist da auch Wunschdenken dabei, aber aus den genannten Gründen wäre da (aus meiner Sicht) die Chance am größten das sich eine Alternative zum DAFV gründen würde. Allein schon weil es denen (zumindest am Anfang) alle um das selbe gehen würde, da es das selbe Ziel gibt. Die westdeutschen DAV Vereine haben ja schon gezeigt das die Wettfischer durchaus auch Handeln wenn es nötig wird. 

Und im Hinblick darauf war das Ja zur Teilnehme wohl eher dem Selbstschutz geschuldet. Denn mit einem Nein, da wäre es für den DAFV noch ungemütlicher geworden als es eh schon ist. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt die Nachwuchsarbeit für solche Veranstaltungen im Ausland?



http://www.champions-team.de/verans...13/Ergebnisse-DAFV-Anglertreff-Calbe-2013.php

Nachwuchs ist da. Und bei der gerade zu ende gegangenen WM in Polen war mit Johannes Böhm einer aus dem deutschen Nachwuchs der beste Einzelangler. http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/wm-und-em/2013/Vorbericht-WM-2013-Polen.php

Und die Jugend WM http://www.champions-team.de/verans.../Jungend-WM-Training-franzoesischen-Rieux.php



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ??
> Es wurde nur entschieden, dass im Ausland an Wettbewerben teilgenommen werden kann.
> 
> Nicht, wer das finanziert.
> ...



Bisher wurde ja auch ein Teil durch die Sponsoren des DAV bezahlt, dazu auch viel von den Teilnehmern aus eigener Tasche (ganz abgesehen vom Urlaub der schon vorher für die Sichtungen und das Training für selbige verbraucht wurde, und dann noch für 1 Woche Training und Veranstaltung beim Ereignis selbst, nicht zu vergessen die Anreise usw.) und halt dann noch etwas aus dem Budget des DAV.

Und Qualis gab es ja bisher auch nicht. Jeder LV schickt seine Teilnehmer zur Sichtung. Wie er sie ermittelt ist verschieden. Die einen machen eine eigene Sichtung, andere benennen sie, und bei kleineren LV wird auch mal gefragt will jemand hin (gerade bei den Damen ist z.B. die Anzahl der aktiven ja eh nicht sehr hoch, da gibt es genug LV die keine Teilnehmer schicken). Und bei der Sichtung schaut dann der Trainer und der nominiert dann eben die Leute die er für geeignet hält am Austragungsgewässer, und die Zeit haben.

Nicht umsonst gibt es in den Stipperforen immer wieder wilde Diskussionen wenn die besten bei der Sichtung nicht bei der WM oder EM berücksichtigt wurden. Und nicht umsonst ändert sich die Nominierung immer noch wieder wenn jemand der nominierten dann absagt weil er keinen Urlaub bekommt, einen nationalen Cup für wichtiger hält als das 3 Länder Fischen, oder was auch immer für Gründe. 

Einzig beim Feedern hatten sie ja (da sie keine Trainer hatten) die ersten der Sichtung mitgenommen, aber, nachdem sich bei der ersten WM die (bei der Sichtung nicht qualifizierten, und dann halt zu Trainer mit der Möglichkeit selbst auch mit zu fischen ernannten) Trainer Schlögl, Weigang und Zamataro stattdessen selbst aufgestellt hatten, und nach dem Chaos bei der Sichtung zur zweiten WM, hatten sie für 2013 und 2014 ja festgelegt das an der Sichtung 2012 nur Teams teilnehmen, und die beste Mannschaft fährt zur WM 2013 und die zweite zur WM 2014 nach Südafrika, weshalb das Team NRW uns da ja 2014 vertreten wird.

Von daher ist die Aussage keine Quali nichts besonderes. Dank dem VDSF und seinem Engagement sind weiterführende Veranstaltungen nicht möglich, so das es halt auch schon vorher die genannten Sichtungen gab. Deren Sieger wird dann von den Stippern intern auch Deutscher Meister genannt, auch wenn es den Titel nicht gibt, da es ja keine Meisterschaft gibt. Aber die Sichtung ist eben deren Erbe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



> Dank dem VDSF und seinem Engagement sind weiterführende Veranstaltungen nicht möglich,


(VDSF)DAFV = VDSF mit übergetretenem DAV (der ja in keinem Gremium eine Mehrheit hat)..

Auch auf dem Verbandsausschuss wurde ja zudem von der Präsidentin Klartext geredet:
Der (VDSF)DAFV ist zuerst ein Naturschutzverband, Naturschutz muss IMMER VOR Angeln und Anglern kommen.



> Sicher ist da auch Wunschdenken dabei, aber aus den genannten Gründen wäre da (aus meiner Sicht) die Chance am größten das sich eine Alternative zum DAFV gründen würde. Allein schon weil es denen (zumindest am Anfang) alle um das selbe gehen würde, da es das selbe Ziel gibt. Die westdeutschen DAV Vereine haben ja schon gezeigt das die Wettfischer durchaus auch Handeln wenn es nötig wird.


Wir werden sehen..

JEDE Alternative zu dieser Trümmertruppe (VDSF)DAFV würde die anglerische Landschaft nur bereichern und wäre daher höchst willkommen..


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Da gibt es durchaus einen Nutzen für alle Angler.
> Als das letzte Mal eine WM in Deutschland war (die der Angler mit Beeinträchtigung vor wenigen Jahren), da war der Herr Matthias Platzeck als Ministerpräsident der Schirmherr und die Bundeskanzlerin hat lobende Grußworte gesendet. Damit hat die WM vermutlich mehr positive Aufmerksamkeit in Berlin erreicht als der VDSF in den letzten Jahren.
> 
> Abgesehen davon sehe ich auch nicht den Nutzen von Raubfischbesatz und Aalschutz für die Stipper, die fischen ja nicht drauf. Das macht ja auch nur jeweils eine kleine Gruppe. Das selbe bei den Karpfen, usw. Das sind alles kleine Gruppen und jeder hat vom einen mehr, vom anderen weniger was. Aber sperrt man die eine Gruppe aus, dann kommt danach die nächste, usw. Und welche Rolle diese kleinen Gruppe von Wettkampfanglern hat zeigt doch die Lage vor der Fusion sehr schön. Fast alle westdeutschen DAV LV/Vereine waren eben diese "kleine" Gruppe. Die wollten weiter zu WM und EM und damit sie es können haben sie sich zusammengesetzt und eben die DAV LV gegründet. Über die Mitgliedschaft da konnten sie dann wieder teilnehmen.
> ...



Du vergleichst bezüglich Besatz Äpfel mit Birnen.
Aber egal.

Danke aber für Deine detailiierte Ausführung/ Erklärung.
Im VDSF hast Du davon aber nichts mitbekommen.
Oder es ist irgendwo bei den LFV oder diversen anderen Vorständen hängen geblieben.
Mir ist keine Hegeveranstaltung des LFV Westfalen u. Lippe,  NRW Fischereiverbandes oder des VDSF bekannt.

Sicherlich sind solche Wettangeln oder auch Hegefischen im privaten Bereich abgehalten worden.

Aber welchen nutzen hat denn nun der DAFV davon? Bekommt dieser Sponsorengelder? (Der DAV bekam diese ja offensichtlich)
Und in welcher Höhe? (Sorry, die DAFV Finanzen sind ja derzeit noch unklar.)

Das Team NRW...vom LFV Westfalen u. Lippe? Vom rheinischen Verband?
Oder vom LFV Westfalen - Lippe?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Wenns nur ums Wettangeln geht, gibt's dazu nen eigenen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266741


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Da gibt es durchaus einen Nutzen für alle Angler...


Nicht falsch verstehen, Dunraven,
viele von denjenigen, die diesen Beschluss kritisieren,
verteufeln damit nur die Doppelmoral,
Wettfischen im Ausland zu fördern,
im Inland aber zu verpönen und das Verbot zu unterstützen.

Schon allein, dass man darum ringt, eine andere Bezeichnung zu kreieren, damit es nicht ganz so offensichtlich ist.
Und das unsere Präsidentin über die Lande zieht und so einen Dünnschixx redet wie, "der Wettkampf der der Angler ist das Casting", setzt dem Ganzen die Clownsnase auf.

Würde Wettfischen, gleich welcher Art, in D wieder voll etabliert werden, hätte es sicherlich einen großen Nutzen für alle Angler!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Würde Wettfischen, gleich welcher Art, in D wieder voll etabliert werden, hätte es sicherlich einen großen Nutzen für alle Angler!



Und es hätte ebenfalls einen großen Nutzen, wenn der (VDSF)DAFV endlich mal konkret seine vielen Baustellen abarbeiten würde, statt sich wie bisher in Verweigerungshaltung zu gefallen.

Daher hier nochmal zusammen gefasst das bis jetzt bekannt Gewordene von der Verbandsausschusssitzung:


> Erste, komplett unbestätigte Gerüchte aus der Versammlung:
> Tagesordnung wurde nur verlesen, nicht genehmigt/abgestimmt..
> 
> Vize Bauersfeld (Finanzen) war nicht anwesend (krank).
> ...





> So langsam tröpfelts mit verschiedenen Stimmen zur Sitzung......
> 
> Frau Dr. bestätigte explizit wohl nochmal, dass der (VDSF)DAFV in erster Linie Naturschutzverband wäre und angeln nachgeordnet wäre.
> Da haben wohl nur ehemalige DAV-LV dagegen gesprochen.
> ...


----------



## Dunraven (20. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du vergleichst bezüglich Besatz Äpfel mit Birnen.
> Aber egal.



Naja nur bedingt.
Bei den dazu gehörenden Hegefischen (also in Deutschland) wird der Fang ja als Besatz genutzt, und der bietet wieder die Nahrungsgrundlage für die genannten Raubfische. Da wird also Geld für Besatzfisch-Kauf gespart und dafür gibt es halt kosten für das Angeln zur Gewinnung. Aber es war halt das erste was mir einfiel um zu zeigen das jeder so seine eigenen Interessen hat. Klar gehören die Fische (naja der Karpfen hat ne Art Sonderstellung) zur Artenvielfalt und zum Ökosystem, von daher haben alle etwas davon. Regenbogenforellen wären sicher passendere Beispiele gewesen, aber ich hoffe das es, trotz des schlecht gewählten Beispiels, klar war was ich meinte. Die eine Sache interessiert die eine Teilgruppe, die nächste eine andere, und die übernächste noch eine andere. Viele Kosten sind halt nur für einen Teil der Mitglieder von Nutzen.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Danke aber für Deine detailiierte Ausführung/ Erklärung.
> Im VDSF hast Du davon aber nichts mitbekommen.
> Oder es ist irgendwo bei den LFV oder diversen anderen Vorständen hängen geblieben.
> Mir ist keine Hegeveranstaltung des LFV Westfalen u. Lippe,  NRW Fischereiverbandes oder des VDSF bekannt.
> ...



Hm zu den von Dir genannten Verbänden kann ich wenig sagen. Aber der LSFV Niedersachsen hatte dieses Jahr einige Hegefischen, und auch schon früher. Und auch als wir noch im LV Weser Ems waren habe ich vor ca. 18 Jahren an einem Jugendtag teilgenommen bei dem auch Angeln auf dem Programm stand (mit töten). Da wurde dann aber auch noch Casting und ein Umweltfragebogen mit einbezogen bei der Ermittlung der Sieger. Keine Ahnung wie das heute ist, aber Jugendangeln haben die immer noch vom LV Weser-Ems aus. Und der VDSF hat im Vorfeld der Fusion sogar zum  Anglertreff 2010 für Vereine ein Gastteam geschickt. Also dahin wo ermittelt wird wer zur Club WM fährt. Es war das Balzer Team von Willi Frosch aus Hessen. 

Ich zitiere mal Steffen Quinger.


> Als Zeichen dafür das einen Annäherung zwischen DAV und VDSF auch auf  der Ebene der Durchführung von Hegeveranstaltungen möglich ist, haben  beide Referenten, Werner Landau VDSF und Steffen Quinger, DAV sich  gegenseitig zu ihren Veranstaltungen eingeladen.
> 
> Auch im September am Silokanal wird ein Damen-, Jugend- und Herrenteam aus dem VDSF an dem DAV- Anglertreff teilnehmen.


Hier der Bericht und auch wer für welches BL teilgenommen hat (unter Ergebnisse Herren, vor dem Wechsel im Bericht zum Ergebnis bei den Frauen). http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/nationale/2010/ATV_2010_Aue.php

Aber es sollte klar sein das beim NRW Team in meinem Post das Team des DAV NRW gemeint ist Denn die Sichtungen wurden ja alle noch vor der Fusion gefischt und damit bestimmt.

Aber privat, nein so ist es nicht. Das waren Veranstaltungen des DAV und seiner LV.

Gestern btw. gerade veröffentlicht. http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/wm-und-em/2013/Jugend-WM-2013-Rieux-Frankreich.php Da steht auch wer die Jugend gesponsert hat. Wobei das halt nicht immer nur Geld ist, und damit auch nicht alles in den Bilanzen auftauchen muss. Es können auch, die im Bericht erwähnten, 700 Kg Futter und Erde, sowie die Eimer und Wannen sein die Sensas denen spendierte. Und wenn Du mal schaust was 1 Kg Sensas Futter kostet. Und die brauchen natürlich die verschiedensten Sorten um verschiedene Taktiken zu probieren. Von daher reicht es ja nicht die erlaubten 17 Liter Futter pro Angler und Tag für jeden der zwei Tage, sowie Futter für das Training dabei zu haben. Die müssen genug zum Probieren und variieren haben, und wenn sie dann ihre Mischung haben, dann muss von jeder der Zutaten genug da sein. Und dann stellt sich nach Tag 1 heraus das eine andere Taktik dominiert hat (meist die Engländer), und dann muss auf die umgestellt werden. Und ohne einen Sponsor dafür sind das wieder Kosten die die Leute selber tragen. Hier http://www.champions-team.de/verans...013/Veteranen-WM-2013-Bosnien-Herzegowina.php sieht man ja schön was los ist wenn man nicht die große Auswahl hat.

Die meisten der Teilnehmer waren btw. auch VDSF Mitglieder. Sven sehe ich z.B. Samstag beim Jugendabangeln meines Vereines. Wie mehrere meiner Vereinskollegen ist er halt noch in einem (ex.) DAV Verein ohne Gewässer um an den DAV Fischen teilzunehmen. Auch andere (z.T. ex.) Teilnehmer sind in dem, seien feste Größen bei der Herren Nationalmannschaft oder eben auch sehr erfolgreiche Jungangler. Eben das schon erwähnte (bei manchen mehr als 3) VDSF Verein zum Angeln und den DAV Verein um bei der EM/WM und den anderen DAV Angeln teilnehmen zu können.

Der Nutzen für den DAFV bleibt halt immer noch das diese Vereine im VDAF verbleiben müssen, wenn der LV ihres Heimatvereins die DAFV Mitgliedschaft kündigt, wollen sie weiter teilnehmen. Ohne die Teilnahme an der WM/EM werden diese ex DAV Vereine auch keinen Grund mehr haben im DAFV zu bleiben. Und es besteht eben die Gefahr das sie dann ihr eigenes Ding starten. Das bedeutet also weitere Mitgliederverluste, und evt. wieder ein neuer Bundesverband. Da ich keine Zahlen habe kann ich natürlich jetzt nicht sagen wie das Verhältnis Ausgaben für die Teilnahme vs. Einnahmen die wegfallen wäre. Aber in der aktuellen Lage wäre das zündeln im Pulverkeller. Da ist es dann vermutlich klüger da erstmal Ruhe rein zu bringen und diesen (ja recht aktiven) Teilbereich damit zu beruhigen das weiter teilgenommen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



> . Ohne die Teilnahme an der WM/EM werden diese ex DAV Vereine auch keinen Grund mehr haben im DAFV zu bleiben. Und es besteht eben die Gefahr das sie dann ihr eigenes Ding starten.


Das ist keine Gefahr, das ist die (letzte?) Hoffnung..


----------



## Dunraven (24. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Aber nicht für den DAFV. 
Und ich argumentiere ja gerade aus dessen Sicht, denn die Frage war ja was die anderen Mitglieder davon haben weiterhin an WM/EM teilzunehmen. Und das ist eben das da halt eine Menge Beitragszahler dann noch drin bleiben. Sharpos Frage setzt ja nun mal voraus das die "anderen" Mitglieder den DAFV nicht verlassen werden. Fehlen aber diejenigen die an WM/EM interessiert sind, dann müssen die dann verlorenen Einnahmen ja auch von den restlichen Mitgliedern kompensiert werden. Und halt die Kosten die der DAFV dann investieren wird um gegen die Konkurrenz vorzugehen. Und es sind ja nicht nur die Stipper. WM Teilnahmen erfolgen ja auch beim Meeresfischen (Boot und Brandung), die Handycap Angler haben eine WM/EM, die Feederangler, usw. ja sogar an der Black Bass WM nahm der DAV früher mit einem Team teil. Das sind also einige WM/EM. 

Es gibt sogar eine Polizei EM (weiß nur gerade nicht ob die mit dem DAFV verbunden ist). An diesen Fischen nehmen auch jedes Jahr deutsche Mannschaften teil. 2007 und 2011 hatten wir auch einen deutschen Europameister http://www.vissen.nl/wedstrijden/europees_kampioenschap_politie_2011/?page=final_results

Die Polizisten treffen sich sogar zum gemeinsamen Angeln mit Setzkescher und Pokalvergabe usw. in Deutschland (auch wenn sie die EM dann in den Berichten nicht als EM bezeichnen, der Gewinner war trotzdem der EM). http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/internationale/2007/Europafischen_Polizei_2007.php
http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/internationale/2007/Europafischen_der_Polizei_2007.php
Wir hatten also in den letzten Jahren zum einen die Handycap WM in Deutschland, mit dem Ministerpräsidenten von Brandenburg als Schirmherr und lobenden Grußworten der Bundeskanzlerin, zum anderen die Polizei EM. Da hat u.a. der Herr * Staatsminister Eberhard Sinner, Chef der Bayerischen Staatskanzlei *(Sorry Copy and Paste, daher so fett) dafür gesorgt das die in Bayern stattfinden kann. Man erinnere sich, Bayern das Bundesland wo es doch die strengsten Regeln geben soll und angeblich alles abgeknüpelt werden muss, da ist eine EM mit Setzkescher usw. und das alles von Polizisten organisiert und durchgeführt. 
Es ist einiges möglich wenn man will. Nur zeigt es auch das manche im DAFV nicht wollen, und ihre Ansichten an der Realität (begeisterte Worte von Merkel, eine EM in Bayern von Polizisten organisiert und durchgeführt, und da sprechen die davon das es sowas hier nicht geben kann?) vorbeigehen.

Mag ein wenig off Topic sein, wobei NEIN!
Normal müssten sie, basierend darauf, ja nicht nur die Teilnahme außer Frage weiter führen, normal müsste das den Kurs vorgeben und ein wirklicher Anglerverband würde sich das als Anlass nehmen auch mal wieder eine große WM/EM hier her zu holen. Der Geschäftsführer vom VDSFSH sagte ja so schön vor der Fusion im eigenen Forum, ein Wettfischen kann auch ein Hegefischen sein, das schließt sich nicht aus. Und in SH ist es problemlos möglich eine WM/EM durchzuführen. Um so unverständlicher das selbst der Beschluß zur Teilnahme in anderen Ländern scheinbar schon für manche ein Problem ist.


----------



## Ossipeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Danke für diese doch einiges erklärenden Worte. Als Laie in diesen Vergleichsfischen, der nicht weiß, wer wo welche Fäden spinnt, ist es immer schwer den Durchblick zu erhalten. 
Thomas, das war eine notwendige Anfrage! Danke!


----------



## Dunraven (27. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

http://www.policematchfishing.com/w...schaftsfischen-2013-Originalfassung-kopie.pdf

Und von diesem Jahr, versehen mit den besten Grüßen vom Außenminister (Schirmherr). 

Die Ausschreibung enthält unter anderem vom Veranstalter vorgeschriebene 3 Setzkeschern, ausgesteckte Plätzen, usw. usw. alles mal nachlesbar. 

Also all das böse Zeug das der Herr Pieper nicht möchte, aber das die bekannten und wichtigen Politiker (Ministerpräsident und ex SPD Vorsitzender als Schirmherr bei der Handycap WM, lobende Grußworte von der Bundeskanzlerin und hier halt der Außenminister und Vizekanzler als Schirmherr) so sehr loben und für eine tolle Sache halten. 

Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, der 





> *Vizepräsident*
> Bernhard Pieper
> 
> zuständig für Koordination der Aktivitäten der Mitglieder, Angeln/Fischen


kämpft dafür seinen Mitgliedern etwas zu verbieten zu dem der Vizekanzler sagt 





> Man    sieht,    dass    der    Europäische Gedanke nunmehr auch bei immer mehr sportlichen      und      gesellschaftlichen Veranstaltungen getragen wird


Man beachte auch das Wort sportliche. 
Der erste Bürgermeister spricht von 





> Meisterschaft


 und hofft auf 





> spannenden Wettkampf


Und ich sehe grade, ich habe bei der Aufzählung der Grußworte zur Handycap WELTMEISTERSCHAFT mal eben das höchste Amt im Land unterschlagen. Der *Bundespräsident* hatte auch Grußworte geschickt. Und der Agrar- und Umweltstaatsekretär hielt die Eröffnungsrede. 
http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/internationale/2008/Handicap-WM_2008.php

Komisch das die Weltmeisterschaften und Europameisterschaften scheinbar die Leute positiv erreichen die der Verband (bisher vergeblich?) zu erreichen versucht.


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Komisch das die Weltmeisterschaften und Europameisterschaften scheinbar die Leute positiv erreichen die der Verband (bisher vergeblich?) zu erreichen versucht.


Hervorragend analysiert.
#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Inzwischen liegt das Protokoll der Sitzung vor.

Kommentare einiger Teilnehmer dazu:
"Da war ich aber auf ner anderen Sitzung..."...
Einer meinte sogar dazu:
"Ich werd wohl nicht mehr auf BV-Veranstaltungen gehen - sinnlos..."

Alles sehr geschönt wiedergegeben im Protokoll, ohne dass es direkt falsch wäre. Viele kritische Anmerkungen verschiedener LV-Präsis auf der Sitzung wurden gar nicht mit ins Protokoll aufgenommen.

Viel ins Protokoll geschrieben, obwohl ja letztlich nix beschlossen wurde..

Muss ich noch durchackern....

Einige Punkte wurden allerdings deutlichst klargestellt auch im Protokoll (Vorrang Naturschutz vor Anglerinteressen etc.)..

Weiterhin bestehen große Fragen bez. Finanzen, Organisation, GO, etc...

Nach allem bis jetzt Vorliegenden, scheint das neue Präsidium nicht arbeitsfähig oder nicht arbeitswillig...


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach allem bis jetzt Vorliegenden, scheint das neue Präsidium nicht arbeitsfähig oder nicht arbeitswillig...



Ich liebe die deutsche Sprache, die uns so glänzende Stilmittel wie den zynischen Konjunktiv ermöglicht, um offenkundigen Tatsachen den Anstrich des Ungewissen zu verleihen :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Inzwischen liegt das Protokoll der Sitzung vor.
> 
> Kommentare einiger Teilnehmer dazu:
> "Da war ich aber auf ner anderen Sitzung..."...
> ...


 
Das ist wirklich interessant. An anderer Stelle im WWW liest man gar von einer rosigen Zukunft des DAFV....Und es entwickelt ja auch nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten- allerdings wurde nicht mitgeteilt in welche Richtung |supergri. Ich kann die Richtung allerdings erahnen- und ich meine nicht nach oben....


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich interessant. An anderer Stelle im WWW liest man gar von einer rosigen Zukunft des DAFV....Und es entwickelt ja auch nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten- allerdings wurde nicht mitgeteilt in welche Richtung |supergri. Ich kann die Richtung allerdings erahnen- und ich meine nicht nach oben....




Da mir diese schriftl. Passage auch bekannt ist, frage ich mich was für ein "Scheiss" Thomas hier erzählt?

|supergri:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*

Tja, wenn Protokolle vorliegen, liegen sie halt vor und ich zitiere daraus (Vorrang Naturschutz etc.)...

Was andere fabulieren, ist nicht mein Problem...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, wenn Protokolle vorliegen, liegen sie halt vor und ich zitiere daraus (Vorrang Naturschutz etc.)...
> 
> Was andere fabulieren, ist nicht mein Problem...


 
Und die Dinge aus dem "HauRuck Board" werden ja anscheinend auch nicht wirklich dementiert, nicht einmal ein Versuch wird mehr unternommen! 

Somit einmal mehr danke für Deine Veröffentlichung von diesen wichtigen Dingen aus diesem - in meinen Augen immer peinlicher werdenden - Theater "DAFV"!

Ohne Euch wäre die Verbandswelt vermutlich immer noch für alle rosig- jetzt aber nur noch für die Unverbesserlichen!


----------



## ...andreas.b... (27. September 2013)

*AW: Verbandsausschuss (VDSF)DAFV 14.09. 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles sehr geschönt wiedergegeben im Protokoll, ohne dass es direkt falsch wäre. Viele kritische Anmerkungen verschiedener LV-Präsis auf der Sitzung wurden gar nicht mit ins Protokoll aufgenommen.
> 
> Viel ins Protokoll geschrieben, obwohl ja letztlich nix beschlossen wurde..


Es kann doch sehr praktisch für den Bundesverband und deren Präsidentin sein, wenn der Protokollführer über gewisse literarische Talente und Ambitionen verfügt.


----------

